# [Aporte] Mezclador (Mixer) de 4 entradas



## tupolev

Un sencillo, pero operativo mezclador de 2 entradas de micro y 2 de linea, stereo y compacto. Que trabaja con 12 vdc.

Adjunto unas fotos del circuito ya montado. Las medidas son 140 x 80.

Las ranuras para los potenciometros deslizantes las realizo de la siguiente manera: tomas el frontal de la caja y le dibujas donde van a ir las ranuras, a continuación con una broca de 2.5 mm. le haces tantos agujeros como para hacer todo el recorrido, después vas inclinando la broca para romper las uniones entre ellos, agarras una lima plana pequeña y a limar hasta dejar las ranuras homogeneas, como los paneles son generalmente de aluminio, es bastante facil el taladrado y el limado. (mojar la punta de la broca, en agua bastantes veces y se hará más facil el taladrado) 
Si son muchas ranuras las llevo a un taller y me las hacen con la fresa.
Les anexo unas fotos de el proceso, arriba indicado.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta lindo, tambien me gusto el asunto de colocar los potenciometros lineales directo sobre el impreso. Queda muy compacto todo.


----------



## Pablo16

Cuantos amperes necesita?


----------



## Fogonazo

Como mucho consumira unos 300mA.


----------



## Gabf

esta bueno. el precio de armarlo ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Estimo U$ 50 incluyendo fuente y gabinete


----------



## zgouki

Bueno amigos foristas, sentia que esto era una deuda hacia Uds., ya que gracias a sus aportes y soportes me han ayudado a concretar mis objetivos en este mundo de la electronica (y pienso seguir jodiendoles  ). Espero que lo siguiente les sea de utilidad.

Estas imagenes fueron escaneadas de un articulo publicado en la revista Saber Electrónica nº 76 del año 1993 (es una reliquia)  , asi que es muy probable que no les sirva de mucho dada su antiguedad (el mundo electronico cambia constantemente, de todos modos no utiliza valvulas jeje  ). Pero creo que para novatos es un muy buen comienzo (teniendo en cuenta las explicaciones, la cantidad y economia de los componentes y la sencillez del circuito). Bueno, basta de preambulos, he aqui las imagenes (presten atensión al tocadiscos y el grabador de la segunda imagen....nostalgia): 











































La revista la compre en un local de revistas usadas (voy a merodear mas por estos lugares, no tienen idea de lo que se puede encontrar!) y ademas de esta nota, tienen los siguientes circuitos para montar: 
*Timer hasta un año.
Fuzz-Booster.
Modem Motor: la computadora hace la llamada.
Campana/Gong*

Realmente deseo que les sea util. Si necesitan alguna imagen en tamaño real (como el circuito impreso), pidanmelo que veo como lo posteo (son imagenes pesadas, pero me la rebuscare).
Saludos


----------



## andreslazari

Una pregunta para el primer diseño... se utilizan 2 tl072?

Porque en la pcb veo 2 integrados los cuales no tienen nombre al no conoces este integrado nose si es de 8 patas... y bueno en el esquema no pone nombre de las patas por eso no me doy cuenta!....

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Los integrrados que ves son los TL072 cada uno de estos posee 2 operacionales cada uno


----------



## andreslazari

Ah gracias... osea que los 4 operacionales que se ven en el esquema son lso 2 TL072...
Que precio tienen estos integrados?... es facil conseguirlos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Son faciles de conseguir, buenos, economicos.
Existen otras alternativas de menor ruido, pero para ese esquema no se justifican.

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm



> TL072	LOW NOISE J-FET INPUT DUAL OP-AMP $1.153 = 0,40 U$


----------



## andreslazari

La verdad que muy baratos!... gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## menduco

tuplev la verdad que esta espectacular queria saber como te andubo el mixer?, y si podrias colocar imagenes de las entradas y alimentacion?


saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Es impresionante la calidad con que desarrollas tus proyectos tupolev!  

Ojalá nos sirva de ejemplo a todos y como bien dice Dano: con la serigrafía se confunde con una mezcladora comercial.

Queda todo muy compacto y sumamente práctico, me gusta la idea de usar ese tipo de potenciometros.

Saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## chalimixster

hola k tal compañeros foristas, pùes me dia la tarea de armar este mixer que publico tupolev, el cual  me parecio muy atractivo, sin embargo me tope con un problemilla, al momento de probarlo, las dos lineas mezcladas funcionan perfectamente, pero las lineas para los microfonos no me funcionan, le conecto un microfono dinamico, pero no funciona nose escucha nada, de nada, quisiera que me asesoraran en mi problema, de ante mano muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## chalimixster

hola k tal dano, pues arme el esquema tal cual, he revisado la posicion de los integrado y creo k estan bien asi como los puse, revise el esquema y el datasheet del IC y al parecer esta correcto, en lo que respecta a la tierra de los micronofos estan haciendo contacto correctamente, el corto entre las pistas pues  estan tal cual el pcb, solo me surge una duda, mira, cuando compre los componentes al ser mas especifico los capacitores de 1UF, no tenian para el voltaje necesario y me dieron unos para 250volt, me dijeron que trabajaban igual y pues en mi ignorancia lo compre y fueron lo que coloque en las entradas de los microfonos, no se si ese sea el problema, ustedes que piensan, ademas como les mencionaba cuando conecto los microfonos no se escucha nada,nada de nada, sin embargo al tocar con la mano el positivo hace un zumbido booooooooooo¡¡¡¡¡,  y cuando toco lo dos polos se calla el sumbido como cuando conecto el microfono, el cual no se escucha, pero pues creo que si hay amplificación , no se que que pueda seer, el microfono si sirve ya lo he calado en otro aparato descartando esda teoria.


----------



## tupolev

Hola chalimixster, en la entrada de los micros hay 2 condensadores de 10 uF, la señal de micro entra por el polo positivo de estos condensadores, ponerlos al contrario, osea que la señal entre por el negativo de estos condensadores y decirme como quedó.
Lo mejor seria ponerlos NP (no polarizados).

Saludos


----------



## rafael ardila

HOla a todos, opino con respecto al mezclador que perfecto y valoro el trabajo y empeño que uso al realizarlo pero solo tengo una pequeña pregunta pss para definir la calidad de integrado que usaste, con respecto a esto.
¿ que IC usaste e el circuito ?
porfa si asi lo deseas puedes responderme solo es curiosidad


----------



## rafael ardila

hola k tal dano, pues arme el esquema tal cual, he revisado la posicion de los integrado y creo k estan bien asi como los puse, revise el esquema y el datasheet del IC y al parecer esta correcto, en lo que respecta a la tierra de los micronofos estan haciendo contacto correctamente, el corto entre las pistas pues estan tal cual el pcb, solo me surge una duda, mira, cuando compre los componentes al ser mas especifico los capacitores de 1UF, no tenian para el voltaje necesario y me dieron unos para 250volt, me dijeron que trabajaban igual y pues en mi ignorancia lo compre y fueron lo que coloque en las entradas de los microfonos, no se si ese sea el problema, ustedes que piensan, ademas como les mencionaba cuando conecto los microfonos no se escucha nada,nada de nada, sin embargo al tocar con la mano el positivo hace un zumbido booooooooooo¡¡¡¡¡, y cuando toco lo dos polos se calla el sumbido como cuando conecto el microfono, el cual no se escucha, pero pues creo que si hay amplificación , no se que que pueda seer, el microfono si sirve ya lo he calado en otro aparato descartando esda teoria. 



siii pero que tal mejor pruebas los microfonos porque de probarlos y saber con seguridad que funcionan es un descartamiento muy importante cuando vas a revisar el cuircuito y no encuentras nada

si estan buenos los micros no me prestes atensión de lo contrario, espero haber ayudado con mi opinion! jejeje bueno cuidense a mi me gusta el audio y es muy enriquecedor y se disfruta al final con buena musica! atte radaz2008


----------



## Sfinge

muy buen trabajo el de tupolev y me encanta el proyecto, lo estoy realizando, pero quisiera saber la impedancia de entrada y salida o por lo menos aprender a sacarla porque quiero adaptarla a un transmisor am, y ademas otra duda, quisiera saber que estan haciendo esas resistencias de 0 ohmios porque en mi opinion parecen un puente o un alambre, ya que en mi paiz no se encuentran resistencias de 0 ohmios. De igual forma Felicitaciones por ese mixer y espero pronto yo tambien poderlo terminar y mandarle algunas fotos o videos del mismo, Saludos.


----------



## chalimixster

HOla k tal compañeros foristas, gracias por sus respuestas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡......lamento no haber podido contestar a tiempo, creo k ya hace un buen rato k no les costestaba, y no es pork no quisiera, lo k pasa esque entre a la escuela y entre trabajos y mas trabajos, clinica etc, no he tenido tiempo de contestarles y agradecerles, pero mas vale tarde que nunka...

bueno pues cambiare los condensadores, lo invertiré, haber que pasa, pero eso sera después, pues como les digo tengo mucho trabajo de la escuela, que la verdad no tiene nada que ver conla electronica, pues estudio medicina y esto de la electrónica, audio, pues es como un hobbie que le aprendi a mis hermanos... y como estab de vacaciones pues me decidi a armar el mixer¡¡ que por cierto muy bueno ya estuvo tocando, digo cuadno menos no se debarato.... ( creo k lo arme bien), hasta gabinete le hice,  bueno solo la falla que les menciono que espèro corregirla, si no yo, mi hermano¡¡ lo malo k no ntengo camara para subirla para k la vean.....bueno gracias..hasta luego¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## joako666

Bueno. me parece muy interesante los dos proyectos (el mixer de 4 canales y el preamplificador con triple tono y micro)
Mi pregunta es: se puede hacer una consola colocando un preamplificador con triple tono en cada entrada del mixer? si es asi manos a la obra ya que esa siempre ha sido mi idea. soy musico y quisiera tocar y cantar con mi grupo utilizando un sonido construido por uno mismo, creo que esto le daria mas valor.
gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

joako666 dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es: se puede hacer una consola colocando un preamplificador con triple tono en cada entrada del mixer? si es asi manos a la obra ya que esa siempre ha sido mi idea. soy musico y quisiera tocar y cantar con mi grupo utilizando un sonido construido por uno mismo, creo que esto le daria mas valor.
> gracias por sus respuestas.



Entendiste a la perfección la idea.

Esa configuracion en la placa de impreso te permite colocar todo alineado a la manera de las consolas profecionales, tu determinas cuantos canales necesitas o deseas armar.
Te aclaro, *NO* es un proyecto "facil" lleva mucha mano de obra mecanica y electronica, pero si lo realizas quedaras *MUY* satisfecho

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Muchas gracias ya descargue todo, en esta semana comienzo por comprar lo de preamplificador y luego que me funcione les escribo.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Antes de conectar el soldador analiza muy bien lo del gabinete para que te quede algo impecable. 

Hay un post de un tipo que escribe puras huevadas sobre mejorar la presentacion de equipos y hacer gabinetes.


----------



## joako666

Bueno,  ya termine el pre con triple tono y mic. Lo coloco en este articulo ya que la idea es pegarlo  al mixer. Colgue estas fotos para que vean como va. Exelente la limpieza de sonido, lo prove con un microfono Shure pg 2.0 y con una guitarra ibanes y la entrada de mic me dejo muy contento.
Sigue construir el mix para pegarlos y Hacer una consola. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## joako666

Bueno ya tengo los 6 pres con triple tono y mic para los  canales que necesito. el mezclador que esta en este foro es de 2 entradas de linea y 2 de mic por lo tanto lo modifique para que solo mezcle las entradas de linea.
Mi pregunta es:
debo utilizar el potenciometro que sale en el plano o puedo omitirlo, ya que cada pre tiene uno en la salida?
la resistencias deben ser obligatoriamente de 47k? en otros planos las he visto de 22k.
envio una imagen del plano modificado para que me digan si esta bien y si puedo sumar entradas como lo hice con dos.
De antemano muchas gracias.
Se me olvidaba. Para colocar el ecualizador de 10 bandas que esta por ahi es necesario mezclar primero? o puedo mezclar con el mismo EQ?

gracias.


----------



## joako666

Bueno veo que nadie ha aportado nada nuevo.
hace rato que no habia podido darle al proyecto de la consola pero aqui estoy.
le puse al pre de microfono una resistencia hentre la entrada no inversora y tierra de 100k y una resistencia con un condensador a la entrada para convertirlo en un pre balanceado y poder ponerle un conector de canon que me parece que suena mejor asi.
Ademas lo probe con un potensiónmetro deslizante  para ver si se puede hacer una consola de meza.
Tambien comense a hacer el mueble de la consola que va a llevar 4 pre-mic, 2 canales para guitarra con un amplificador para adelante y uno chico para retorno.

mando unas fotos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola amigos, una pregunta mas sobre audio que sobre electronica... supongo... ¿cual es la diferencia entre la entrada de linea y la de micro aplicada a este mixer? Puedo ver que las entradas de micro tienen trabajo de integrados y las de linea no... estoy en lo correcto? ¿Cual seria la diferencia entonces?

Muchas gracias.

Pablo


----------



## joako666

Las de linea son directas porque le sennal ya viene preamplificada, mientras que el microfono nescesita ser preamplificado con el integrado operacional para que suene.

saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Ahh buenisimo... ahora si yo pongo microfonos en la entrada de linea, no van a funcionar o lo haran pero muy bajito no?

Gracias

Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo

En idioma difícil:
La entrada de linea es apta para señales comprendidas entre -6 y +6db
La entrada de micrófono es apta para señales inferiores a -28db
(Valores aproximados)

En castellano:
A una entrada de linea le puedes aplicar entre 50mV y 2V se señal
A una entrada de micrófono le puedes aplicar desde 0,2 mV hasta 5mV
(Valores aproximados)

Si mandas tu micrófono a la entrada de linea sonara a muy, muy bajo volumen


----------



## pablovera2008

Fenomeno. Ya entendi.
Ahora... los potenciometros. Compre de 60mm, me parece que son enormes. ¿De cuanto tienen que ser? Porque obviamente no puedo ampliar mucho el pcb ya que los zocalos de los integrados me quedarian mal.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> ......Ahora... los potenciometros. Compre de 60mm, me parece que son enormes. ¿De cuanto tienen que ser? ........



Si son mas largos que el espacio de la placa puedes dejar uno de los extremos "En el aire" y conectarlo a la placa con un cable o puedes conectar las 3 patas del potenciómetro con alambre o cable a la placa.
NO es conveniente que "Amplíes" la placa porque luego no te coincidirá ningún componente con sus respectivos agujeros


----------



## pablovera2008

Lo que decis, fogonazo, es correcto. Pero mi pregunta fue acerca del tamaño de los potenciometros, no de como colocarlos, cosa que ya se. Te lo digo con la mas buena onda, no para reprocharte, nada que ver.

Igual muchisimas gracias por la mano.

Un saludo,
Pablo

EDITO! PUEDE SER QUE EL PCB ESTE AL REVES? Es decir, al reves de como deberia estar, o sea en espejo... esta al reves del espejo... porque acabo de hacer la placa y no me coincideeeee... me quiero matar......


----------



## pablovera2008

Bueno... nadie me respondio eso que pregunte. No importa, porque ahora voy a hacer la placa de nuevo y bien. Queria saber si TUPOLEV me podia pasar el PCB que usó, porque por lo que veo es diferente al planteado en el primer post del topic, y es ideal para clavar los potes arriba de la placa.

Si no se puede.. busco otra manera, pero lo agradeceria.

Gracias,
Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo

El cobre te debe quedar como esta figura, para lo cual debes imprimir una imagen "Espejo" de esta


----------



## Fogonazo

Osea esto otro.


----------



## pablovera2008

Fenomeno, eso es lo que pifie la otra vuelta, pero los potenciometros tipo fader que puso TUPOLEV en la placa que armo puso los potenciometros grandes y redimensiono el PCB para que entraran esos... sino no entran creo, los de 60mm. ...

Si estoy pifiando, diganme.


Saludos
Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo

Si redimensionas la placa ¿ Como metes las patas de los integrados en sus orificios correspondientes ?


----------



## pablovera2008

La idea era redimensionar las partes que se pueden, obviamente!... los integrados tienen que quedar del mismo tamaño... solamente me parecio que TUPOLAV habia usado un PCB diferente. Al parecer no.

Un saludo
Pablo


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola amigos. Esta vez no escribo para romper las bolas y preguntar tonterias, sino para comentarles que arme este mixer y anduvo perfecto. Primero me habia equivocado en cablear los potes, y despues como no funcionaban las entradas de mic, re-lei todo el post y vi que tupolev habia comentado que las entradas de mic tenian capacitores de 10uF, y que habia que probar invirtiendolos. En efecto, probe y anduvo. Por eso y por la ayuda que me dieron, les queria agradecer mucho, a tupolev por publicar el circuito, a la gente que me ayudo y tambien a la gente que posteo sus dudas y preguntas, pues tambien ellos aportaron a que pudiesemos hacer andar el mixer.

EDITO: POR ESO ES BUENO LEER TODO EL POST ANTES DE PREGUNTAR COSAS QUE YA SE HAYAN PREGUNTADO ANTES!

Un saludo a todos.
Pablo


----------



## Selkir

Hola a todos!

Me he interesado por la mixer de Tupolev y tengo unas cuantas cuestiones:

1- Si quisiera eliminar los canales de mic no tendría ningún problema, ¿verdad?

2- ¿Si quiero poner más canales de mic o de line solo tendría que copiar el circuito de entrada?

3- ¿Para hacer las entradas de line mono (con jacs's mono o otro conector mono) seria conectar la punta a un solo canal, por ejemplo el derecho?

4- ¿Como se podría hacer una salida mono?

5- He leído también por ahí que se le podría poner un ecualizador; esto es algo que me interesa bastante, pero me interesa más que sea con control de agudos, medios y graves con control de dB para cada uno de los controles de frecuencia, por canal (como si fuera una mesa de mezclas "profesional").


Bueno, espero que se me pueda ayudar en todo lo que se pueda.


En cuanto tenga el esquema de mi idea hecho lo posteo para que me digáis si está bien o no.


Un saludo a todos
y gracias de antemano.


----------



## tupolev

Hola Selkir, pasamé tu idea y te ayudaré.

Saludos


----------



## Selkir

Mi idea es poder conectar, por ejemplo un micro para voz, un bajo eléctrico, una guitarra eléctrica, un CD (en estéreo) y una claqueta o metrónomo (en mono); el poder controlar los parámetros de casa linea por separado es para que todo el conjunto suene más o menos coherente (que los graves de la guitarra no suenen con más caña que los del bajo o que la voz suene como toca, por ejemplo).

Lo de la salida mono es para poderla conectar a un sub-wofer activo


La cuestión es que en mi habitación algunas veces nos juntamos para tocar y es bastante difícil hacer que todo suene equilibrado, ya que tienes el bajo por delante, la guitarra a un lado, la voz al otro... y a veces es difícil tocar por que te tienes que fijar un poco más en un instrumento y los demás se te despintar por estar en otro lado; entonces había pensado en poner los amplificadores a poco volumen y usar la lineout o la phone para atacar el mixer y hacer que todo suene por la misma fuente sonora.



Estoy haciendo un diseño. En cuando lo tenga lo posteo y ya miráis si está bien o no,  o las modificaciones y ajustes que se le pueden hacer.


Espero haberme explicado con suficiente claridad.

Gracias por tu interés, Tupolev


----------



## joako666

Hola a todos 
Ya termine la consola pero para ser ordenado la monte en el foro del pre de microfono con triple tono y linea mezclada ya que del mixer solo tome el prinsipio de funcionamiento
En el siguiente link pueden verla.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

gracias a todos


----------



## Selkir

He encontrado por el foro este sumador para crear el canal mono, ¿se conectaría así tal cual al mixer o habría que hacer alguna modificación?


----------



## joako666

yo subiria R7 a unos 56 k


----------



## Selkir

¿En lugar de utilizar el LM348 puedo utilizar un TL084?

Y ¿C1, C2, R8 y R9 son necesarios si la señal la cojo directamente de los buses de los canales L y R del mixer (los que juntan las entradas las R de 47K de las entrada de mic y line y los TL072 de salida)?


----------



## joako666

Si yo creo que es mejor dejarlos


----------



## Selkir

Creo que para la parte de ecualización podría utilizar el control que lleva este preamplificador.

Como quiero utilizar un control para cada canal (mic1, mic2, line1, line2...) se que solo tendría que utilizar que una parte, lo único que tengo duda en cual es la parte que tengo que utilizar, ¿ debería utilizar utilizar los operaciones que lleva  ala entrada y a la salida de la parte de ecualización? o ¿cual es la parte que debería utilizar, de que componente a que otro?


Estoy haciendo diseños poco a poco, en cuando tengo algo más claro lo posteo.


----------



## joako666

Yo los use completos.
Echale una miradita en la siguiente direcccion.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

saludos


----------



## Selkir

La cuestión es que quiero utilizar controles de tono independientes para cada canal, es decir, que el mic1 tenga su control, el mic2 otro control, el line1 otro... y asi para cada uno de los canales; el problema es que no se exactemente donde tengo que poner el control de tono en cada canal y cual es la parte que tengo que aprovechar del que está posteado en el foro.


----------



## joako666

Pues cada canal hace eso. hay que fabricar una tarjeta para cada canal
mira el ejemplo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Selkir

Eso ya lo vi, pero lo que pasa es que con las PCB's no me aclaro, lo vería más claro con un esquema.


Si quereis que vuelva a poner todas mis ideas decidlo, y lo pondré de una manera más clara y ordenada, ya que creo que he expuesto mis ideas de una manera poco clara y ordena.


No quiero ser nada pesado con tanta pregunta y cuestiones, así que disculpen si soy pesado.


----------



## joako666

Fresco. depronto soy yo que no he entendido bien.

Las fotos de la consola no le aclaran nada?

Yo lo que hice fue hacer 4 pres completos y conectarlos a un sumador y cada una quedo con su EQ undependiante
Y la verdad funciona muy bien.

saludos


----------



## Selkir

joako666 dijo:
			
		

> Fresco. depronto soy yo que no he entendido bien.
> 
> Las fotos de la consola no le aclaran nada?
> 
> Yo lo que hice fue hacer 4 pres completos y conectarlos a un sumador y cada una quedo con su EQ undependiante
> Y la verdad funciona muy bien.
> 
> saludos



Vale, ahora ya lo he visto claro.
No se que me pasó pero me lie con los dos esquemas.



Tengo una pregunta con respecto al ecualizador:
Cuando modificamos alguno de los tonos, por ejemplo los agudos, lo que estamos es variando el volumen (dB) de una frecuencia determinada, ¿verdad? Asi está bien, me gusta, pero me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para variar la frecuencia de corte (en agudos, medios y graves).


Y otra pregunta tonta: Yo creo que no voy a poder, pero lo pregunto por si acaso, ¿puedo conectar el microfono y la linea a la vez en un mismo canal? 



Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y por vuestra paciencia


----------



## joako666

Hola

Cambiando los condensadores se puede cambiar el rango de frecuencia que afecta cada tono.
En cuanto a si se puede conectar linea y micrófono a la vez SI se puede, pero se puede manejar el volumen de cada uno por independiente pero no la ecualización.

saludos


----------



## Selkir

La idea que tengo de variar la frecuencia es el poder hacerlo a mi gusto, es decir, que ahora quiero cortar en -3dB la frecuencia de 1KHz y dentro de 10sg cortar en -6dB la frecuencia de 2KHz.


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, preguntonta: ¿Se pueden usar potenciometros rotativos para este proyecto verdad?

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## awa

Hola me gustaria implementarlo con para usar con mi pequeño amplificador para auriculares hecho con un TEA2025 el cual uso conectandolo a mi bajo en mono, pero me gustaria poder agregarle musica estereo y que el bajo que es mono saliera por los 2 canales. Esta seria la unica forma de lograr esto y de ser asi funcionara con una alimentacion de 9v de una bateria que usaria tanto para el amplificador como para la mezcla?
Gracias... salu2..


----------



## marvel

Hola! Que tal? Bueno, primero queria agradecer por todos sus aportes a la comunidad! 

Pasando a otro tema, tengo una duda, espero puedan aclararmela..

Yo arme el sumador de señales de la pagina de construye tu videorockola (que en cierta forma es similar a esta), pero no me funciona.

Mi duda es la siguiente: los operacionales estan en configuracion inversora, entonces, como puede ser que la señal de salida sea reproducible mediante un amplificador? si es negativa?
Otra duda es: es correcta la posicion de los capacitores que entran a los operacionales? no deberian estar al reves? (en cuanto a la polaridad me refiero)


Espero puedan responderme, porque la verdad estoy desesperado porque no puedo hacerla funcionar y se me agotaron las ideas!

Ya revise todas las conexiones, y no hay falsos contactos ni cortocircuitos.. Ya cambie el operacional varias veces.. Ya regule la fuente de alimentacion (ya que la que provee el esquema me daba una salida aprox. de +-20v, y no de +-12v como dice, asique le agregue unos reguladores).. Ya no se que hacer!

Un dato, la mezcladora realmente mezcla las entradas cuando no tiene alimentacion, pero se escucha a un nivel muuy bajo.. (lo puedo apreciar conectandola a un amplificador de potencia)..


Muchas gracias!


Agrego el esquema del sumador..


----------



## dJavionics

por fin esto estaba buscando pero es extraño, estas conectando 2 canales en paralelo? y anda esoo? no hace falta equalizador porque lo mejor a la hora de fallas es tener todo modular si esta todo en uno es mas dificil identificar en donde esa el problema.


----------



## el teje

hola 1 pregunta   , las pistas de la plaqueta del 1er mixer despues de sumergirlas en percloruro me quedaron en algunas partes muy finitas. podria perjudicar al funionamiento del mixer?, porque probe el circuito con microfonos en todas las entradas y se escuchan bajito :x  .


----------



## joako666

Hola marvel

Yo hice el sumador tal cual y funciona bien. Debes tener un herror en alguna parte o un corto en las pistas. Lo de la alimentacion no es problema si esta mas alto de 12v ya que el operacional lo soporta.

saludos


----------



## flaco_esteban

bueno nesecito que me ayuden ya que arme este mesclador y no me funciona  lo arme con la placa que venia en la pagina y no me funciono despues arme la pcb yo y tampoco me anduvo si alguna me podria ayudar se los agradeceria


----------



## sandman

No anda ese mezclador!
Te diria que construyas el circuito de tupolev que te va a andar


----------



## neuromante

Buenas gente, recien me estoy iniciando en esto y la verdad que en este foro aprendo bastante. Me gustaria aprender para armar cosas en audio, como mixer, algun amplificador quizas algun dia....
Ahora una pregunta, perdon por la ignorancia pero para que sirve el sumador? cual es la funcion en el mixer? o sea, esto trabaja con el mixer o son dos cosas distintas??. Muchas Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

neuromante dijo:


> .......Ahora una pregunta, perdon por la ignorancia pero para que sirve el *sumador*? cual es la funcion en el mixer? o sea, esto trabaja con el mixer o son dos cosas distintas??.......


Hace lo que su nombre parecería indicar "Suma".
Suma señales de audio, por ejemplo, puedes agregar (Sumar) la señal de alguien hablando por micrófono a una música de fondo.
O hacer un Mash-Ups entre 2 temas musicales distintos o cambiar de tema "Mezclando" el final de uno con el principio del otro


----------



## neuromante

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace lo que su nombre parecería indicar "Suma".
> Suma señales de audio, por ejemplo, puedes agregar (Sumar) la señal de alguien hablando por micrófono a una música de fondo.
> O hacer un Mash-Ups entre 2 temas musicales distintos o cambiar de tema "Mezclando" el final de uno con el principio del otro



ok, eso quiere decir que es lo mismo no? no le conocia ese nombre, hasta consola, mixer o mezcladora si, pero bueno, ahora conozco un nuevo sinonimo. Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## nachitox

hola muchachos, una pregunta: la entrada de mic es apta para conectar una guitarra electrica, que tiene una mayor impedancia que un microfono dinamico?


----------



## Nicko_2310

Hola gente me intereso mucho el tema y tengo dudas ?? 

Cual es el circuito definitivo ??

Anda lindo ??


----------



## maxitenia

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero ¿por que colocan 2 TL072 cuando con un TL074 ocuparia menos espacio?
¿Es por algo en especial?


----------



## chacarock

supongo que solo por cuestiones de diseño, pero se puede perfectamente, si haces el diseño para un operacional cuadruple,, porfa compartelo con nosotro

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hay una cosita más en esto: Se llama _Channel Separation_ o _Crosstalk Attenuation_ o cómo se les ocurra ponerle en el datasheet..

¿Y eso qué es?
Imaginate que vivís en un duplex y pared por medio está tu vecino. Si él hace ruido, vos lo escuchás. Idealmente *no debería escucharse*, pero la pared no es perfecta aislando el sonido.
Eso es un 072

Ahora imaginate que vivís en un edificio. Escuchás los departamentos de cada costado más el de arriba y el de abajo. Vivís en un TL074.

Los operacionales no son absoluta, total y perfectamente independientes dentro del mismo encapsulado, siempre se cuela un poco de señal de uno a otro (atenuado entre alrededor de 100/150dB típicamente, depende del modelo). Si uno de los operacionales de la salida le manda un poco de señal al del mic, esa entrada se contamina con la mezcla.
Tené presente que la señal del mic es muy chica y se amplifica bastante: 100 veces en el esquema del primer post.

Para evitar que se crucen las señales y salga algo fiero es que se usan (principalmente) los dobles. Sería mejor todavía usar simples, pero es mucho más complejo alimentarlos.
Un buen compromiso entre calidad/complejidad se obtiene con estos, y simplemente hay que cuidarse de poner fuentes de señal de magnitudes similares en los dos (mic con mic y línea con línea) para tener resultados más que buenos.


Saludos


----------



## maxitenia

Ahhh listo, perfecta la explicacion.
entonces seria mejor aun poner 4 TL081 o alguno simple.


Algo asi me imaginaba pero no podia saber por que era.
Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## chacarock

simplememnte genial!!!!   Gracias Cacho

ahora, con lo que es mas complejo alimentarlos a los simples, te referis a lo del ofset que tienen?, podrias explicarlo un poquito, yo use en un diseño tipo baandal y realmente no vi diferencias (refiriendome al sonido) en poner y no poner el ofset


saludos


----------



## Cacho

No te compliques. Es más simple que eso.

Para alimentar un operacional necesitás tres pistas (+V, -V y GND) y esas tienen que llegar hasta CADA encapsulado. Y además tenés que poner un par de condensadorcitos entre cada vía de alimentación y tierra en cada operacional, para desacoplar ruiditos feos.

Te propongo que dibujes el circuito este (es bastante simple) como está, con los dos operacionales dobles, y le hagas un PCB (no te preocupes por ubicar los componentes de manera "bonita").
Ahora hacé lo mismo, pero con cuatro operacionales simples.

Ahí vas a ver por qué se usan estos dobles...


El condensador que decís vos (el del offset) es un ajuste fino. No es algo imprescindible.

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310

Una pregunta y perdon por la ignorancia :

Los 3 puntos B+ se unen???

Y los potes son estereo no ???


----------



## tupolev

Correcto Nicko_2310. asi es.
Saludos


----------



## max724

alguien tiene un circuito de mixer de video


----------



## angelo123

hola, el 1er mixer, ya tiene un amplificador incluido?
me andaria con una fuente de PC?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

angelo123 dijo:


> hola, el 1er mixer, ya tiene un amplificador incluido?


Tiene varios, pero NO de potencia.

Edit: Debido a la revisión del esquema original:


> me andaria con una fuente de PC?
> gracias


*SI.*


----------



## angelo123

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tiene varios, pero NO de potencia.
> 
> Se podría hacer funcionar, aunque originalmente lleva fuente partida.



muchas gracias.
disculpa mi ignorancia:
pero que es una fuente partida?
gracias de verdad.


----------



## iamkbra

es una fuente con positivo,(un punto medio) es decir 0v y negativo  angelo.. si estoy equivocado que alguen me corrija  
saludos


----------



## angelo123

iamkbra dijo:


> es una fuente con positivo,(un punto medio) es decir 0v y negativo  angelo.. si estoy equivocado que alguen me corrija
> saludos


buena kabra jajaj
gracias


----------



## angelo123

Algo asi me andaria?
es que ya tengo el trafo y el conversor de un ampli, por eso:
Gracias


----------



## iamkbra

nono angelo , eso es fuente simple , busca fuente simetrica


----------



## tupolev

El circuito que aparece al inicio de este post, se alimenta con 12 vdc (fuente simple) no con fuente simetrica.
Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

tupolev dijo:


> El circuito que aparece al inicio de este post, se alimenta con 12 vdc (fuente simple) no con fuente simetrica.
> Saludos



sisi es verdad . ni cuenta e habia dado , entonces tu fuenete esta bien angelo


----------



## angelo123

ok, gracias 
me van a volver loco
jajajajjaja


----------



## Eien

Hola a todos. Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro (estupendo y lleno de proyectos por cierto) asi que en primer lugar me presentare.

Me llamo Xabier, vivo en España (en Bilbao), y estudio para ingeniero electronico. Hace unos años, en segundo de carrera, construimos un amplificador con previo (mezclador de micro y linea, muy parecido a este), ecualizador (de 5 bandas, muy parecido a ese otro de 10 canales con chincheta en este mismo subforo) y etapa de potencia de 20W mono. Si hay alguien interesado podria subir los esquemas. Son imagenes pegadas en un informe de word, pero bueno, algo se puede apreciar. 

Llevo bastante tiempo merodeando por el foro leyendo proyectos y tal, y por fin me he decidido a realizar uno. Tengo en mente un amplificador de 100W RMS estereo con previo+mezclador y ecualizador.

Dado que el previo+mezclador que se presenta es muy parecido al que nosotros montamos me he decidio a empezar por este. Sin embargo hay una duda que no consigo resolver. Observo que los potenciometros usados en los volúmenes de las lineas y el volumen final, sirven para ambos canales. No entiendo como se realiza la conexión que representa la linea a puntos (adjunto imagen).

Me seria de gran ayuda, ya que quisiera montar un ecualizador para cada canal (concretamente el de 10 bandas pegado con chincheta en este mismo subforo) y poder controlar con un solo potenciometro la misma banda de ambos canales. No se si me explico muy bien...

Gracias por su ayuda!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Eien! Bienvenido al foro!
Esos potenciómetros que están unidos por una linea de trazos son los llamados *potenciómetros estéreo* o *potenciómetros dobles*, y sencillamente son dos potenciómetros colineales activados por el mismo eje, y se piden por el nombre que te dije antes.

Saludos!


----------



## Eien

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola Eien! Bienvenido al foro!
> Esos potenciómetros que están unidos por una linea de trazos son los llamados *potenciómetros estéreo* o *potenciómetros dobles*, y sencillamente son dos potenciómetros colineales activados por el mismo eje, y se piden por el nombre que te dije antes.
> 
> Saludos!



Algo así me imaginaba que tenia que ser. Un potenciomentro doble o algo por el estilo. A ver si ahora puedo encontrar un distribuidor para España con este tipo de componentes. ¿Alguna recomendación en cuanto a algún modelo concreto? Por que los potenciometros, entre las conexion y tal siempre me acaban dando problemas...

Gracias por la bienvenida y por la rapida respuesta!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eien dijo:


> ¿Alguna recomendación en cuanto a algún modelo concreto? Por que los potenciometros, entre las conexion y tal siempre me acaban dando problemas...



La unica recomendación que te puedo dar, ya que desconozco los modelos que existen allá...pero acá son pocos, es que elijas alguno que tenga la disposición de los terminales de la forma que te convega para tu PCB. Por lo demás, y a menos que quieras gastar una fortuna en potes de cermet, con los potes comunes de carbón va a funcionar perfectamente, ya que todos son mas o menos iguales...

Saludos!


----------



## Eien

Gracias de nuevo. En encontrado unos en RS que creo que me pueden valen. 

Una ultima pregunta antes de lanzarme a la piscina, ¿que software usais para dibujar los PBC's? Yo uso el Altium Designer 6, muy potente, pero muy muy complicado. ¿Existe algo mas sencillo (y gratis) por la web?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sip...yo uso el KiCad que es libre, gratuito y muy poderoso. En el foro hay un hilo con un tutorial que dicen que está muy bueno y en la web hay muchos recursos.


----------



## angelo123

hola,
donde dice 0ohm pongo un puente?
tengo que convertir el voltage del transformador a corriente continua?
gracias.


----------



## Jose_Aedo

tengo una pregunta este mezclador solo sirve para conectar micrófonos o se le puede conectar otro tipo de entrada de sonido como la proveniente de un pre-amplificador

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

LINCEjd dijo:


> tengo una pregunta este mezclador solo sirve para conectar micrófonos o se le puede conectar otro tipo de entrada de sonido como la proveniente de un pre-amplificador


Puedes conectar 2 micrófonos y 2 señales de línea a un mismo tiempo.


----------



## angelo123

hola,
donde dice 0ohm pongo un puente?
tengo que convertir el voltage del transformador a corriente continua?
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

angelo123 dijo:


> ....donde dice 0ohm pongo un puente?


Sip


> tengo que convertir el voltage del transformador a corriente continua?
> gracias.


También Sip.
Deberás armar una pequeña fuente de alimentación.

*Normas del Foro: 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, *ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo tema.* Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## iamkbra

amigos el pcb se imprime y se pasa a la placa? porqe lo imprimi y lo veo mucho mas chico que el de tupolev


----------



## cristian3pje

yo tambien quisiera saber lo que pregunta iamkbra el tamaño de la placa sola cual seria o el tamaño del pcb si me lo pueden decir en centimetros mejor , yo también lo imprimi nomas para ver y lo veo muy chico asi que ya saben si pueden pasar las medidas de la placa , la del gabinete completo , y de los potenciometros .Disculpen si es mucho pedir


----------



## mariano22

muy buena mixer! felicitaciones! cuando tenga un tiempo y me termine el ampli que estoy armando... capaz la monte...

un saludo!


----------



## iamkbra

Las medidas son 140 x 80 , jaja lo acabo de leer en el primer post


----------



## cristian3pje

esas medidas que decis supongo que son en milimetro osea que seria 14cm x 8cm el tamaño de la placa sola si alguien me pudiera confirmar eso por favor que lo aga por que creo el tamaño en el archivo esta mas chico asi lo agrando a esas medidas gracias




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Podés escribir como en un chat y tus mensajes se irán a Moderación. Te aconsejo no hacerlo.
> Podés no usar ningún signo de puntuación y te aseguro que en breve dejarán de responderte los posts.
> 
> Intentamos mantener un buen nivel idiomático en el foro. Por favor, ayudanos.


----------



## iamkbra

eh sisi creeria que son 14cm x 8 cm .


----------



## Eien

Hola de nuevo, tengo aqui la misma duda que con el ecualizador de 10 bandas. 

Cual es la ganancia del circuito? Con el potenciometro del microfono y del volumen al maximo, cuando queda amplificada la entrada del microfono? Y la de la linea?

Me imagino que el microfono tendra una ganancia superior a la de la linea para que al mezclar se puedan oir mas o menos igual, no?

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo

La etapa de micrófono tiene una ganancia de 40db y la de linea 0db


----------



## Eien

Gracias Fogonazo por tus dos respuestas. 

La cosa es que estoy usando ambos circuitos para un proyecto de un amplificador (ese otro hi-fi de 20w RMS) y necesito que con todos los potenciometros al maximo se entrege una tension de 1v pico a pico a la etapa de potencia. Tendre que ajustarlos de tal manera que las ganancias combinadas lo eleven hasta ese punto. 

40db, es multiplicar por 100, no? 40db = 20 x log G.

Por otro lado, no entiendo lo de 0db. Las entradas de las lineas tienen ambas potenciometros, y la señal de salida tambien, luego algun tipo de ganancia o atenuacion tendran, no?


----------



## Josefe17

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en hacer un circuto similar a este, pero con un tl081 y estéreo, pero en el esquema me ponen potenciómetros de 47k, pero yo tengo nuevos, estéreo y logarítmicos, de 100 k ¿me valen o tengo que adaptar algo? (son potenciómetros para cada vía) Llevan tras este un condensador electrolítico 2,2 µF, 12 V y una resistencia de 150k antes de unirse las vías.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo

josefe17 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy interesado en hacer un circuito similar ......


Te sirven perfectamente


----------



## Josefe17

Gracias por ello, pero quiero poner 2 operacionales en paralelo (uno para cad canal) y me surge una duda, según este esquema http://ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html (sólo 4 vías estéreo), y pregunto si es necesario poner por duplicado los componentes C5 y C8, ya que como van antes del divisor, me pregunto si al ponerlos duplicados me darían problemas (ya los tengo comprados).

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo

josefe17 dijo:


> Gracias por ello, pero quiero poner 2 operacionales en paralelo (uno para cad canal) y me surge una duda, según este esquema http://ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html (sólo 4 vías estéreo), y pregunto si es necesario poner por duplicado los componentes C5 y C8, ya que como van antes del divisor, me pregunto si al ponerlos duplicados me darían problemas (ya los tengo comprados).
> 
> Atentamente
> Josefe17


Si empleas un operacional doble No hace falta duplicar esos componentes.
Si empleas 2 operacionales simples no es indispensable, pero si conveniente.


----------



## david delgado doctor

buenas!!! soy un principiante de electronica con muchas dudas sobre este mezclador la primera y perdonar mi ignorancia la tension bs que se le aplica a las entradas positivas del operacional de cuanto es???????????? ..... y la entrada de tension positiva supongo que va puesta a tierra?? no..... lo necesito saber para mi proyecto de fin de curso agradeceria si alguien puede resolver mis dudas


----------



## Fogonazo

david delgado doctor dijo:


> buenas!!! soy un principiante de electronica con muchas dudas sobre este mezclador la primera y perdonar mi ignorancia la tension bs que se le aplica a las entradas positivas del operacional de cuanto .....



Esa tensión sale del punto medio que forman las 2 resistencias de 10 KOhms, mira el esquema arriba a la derecha.
La salida de la unión de resistencias es el mismo punto "B" al que se hace referencia en las entradas (+) de los operacionales.


----------



## david delgado doctor

_muxas gracias fogonazo una ultima cosa el operacional tlo72 tiene alimentacion positiva y negativa la alimentacion positiva va conectada a masa?.... o es la negativa que se debe poner a masa es q no entiendo muy bien el esquema segun veo la alimentacion negativa va a 12V y la alimentacion positiva va a masa si estoy equivocado corrijeme........ :$:$ 
gracias _


----------



## iamkbra

amigos se podria armar el mixer pero con alguna salida para auriculares asi se podria monitorear ?


----------



## Fogonazo

david delgado doctor dijo:


> _......una ultima cosa el operacional tlo72 tiene alimentacion positiva y negativa la alimentacion ....._


_
Imagina la alimentación como 2 baterías de 9V conectadas en *serie*, el negativo de la batería A conectado al positivo de la batería B, este punto de unión es el que se conecta a GND_


----------



## david delgado doctor

una pregunta los potenciometros de 10k pueden ser lineales o necesariamente tienen que ser logaritmicos?? me pueden ayudar con esto porfavor les agradecere muxoo


----------



## iamkbra

de que tamaño son los potes?


----------



## Josefe17

Por experiencia, mejor lineales, se regulan mejor.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo

josefe17 dijo:


> Por experiencia, mejor lineales, se regulan mejor....


 ¿ Lineales para un control *D*e volumen ?


----------



## Josefe17

Sí, monté el mezclador que ya mencioné con logarítmicos y la variación se produce prácticamente al final del recorrido, lo que es un engorro y no permite un buen ajuste.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Dano

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Lineales para un control e volumen ?



Claro fogo es porque está modulando en frecuencia  (?)

Pot lin para volumen no va 

S2


----------



## chacarock

bueno, quizas meto la pata con mi comentario , pero convegamos que es verdad un potenciometro lineal se regula mejor, es decir, como sabemos (en el caso de necesitar) donde esta la mitad del volumen? en un log a ojo. 

saludos (no me odien)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chacarock dijo:


> bueno, quizas meto la pata con mi comentario , pero convegamos que es verdad un potenciometro lineal se regula mejor, es decir, como sabemos (en el caso de necesitar) *donde esta la mitad del volumen?* *en un log a ojo*.



Y que te hace suponer que con un pote lineal tenés la "mitad del volumen" a la mitad de la escala? Lo que tenés ahí es la mitad de la señal de entrada, pero no la mitad del volumen *AUDITIVO*.


----------



## Josefe17

Dejando a un lado los potes, os subo las fotos de por fín el mezclador anteriormente mencionado que pretendía hacer, tanto del proceso como acabado.
Es un mezclador estéreo, de 3 vías, con potenciómetro de volumen individual, interruptor de silencio, con un TL081 como sumador para dar algo de ganancia por canal, a 12 v con fuente de alimentacón integrada a 220 v (un viejo cargador de móvil Motorola), conexiones RCA, ventilador con interruptor individual (por tapar el hueco, ya que lo tenía...) e interruptor general a 220 V con luz; todo ello montado en una placa universal dentro de una caja de una fuente de PC vieja. el esquema es el siguiente, pero doble y sólo 3 vías:
http://ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html

Posteriormente quiero hacer otro pero sin fuente, va a ir conectado a una ATX de PC modificada (por molex), estéro pero no sé de cuántos canales.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## chacarock

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que te hace suponer que con un pote lineal tenés la "mitad del volumen" a la mitad de la escala? Lo que tenés ahí es la mitad de la señal de entrada, pero no la mitad del volumen *AUDITIVO*.


 

ups!! meti la pata nomas 

un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

Dale una leída a este tema Chaca.
Te va a dar una idea de cómo percibe el sonido el oído (por más que el tema no apunta para ese lado) y unas cuantas cuestiones que andan por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Gracias Cacho

saludos


----------



## david delgado doctor

no se si alguien puede hacer el favor y de expli*C*ar el funcionamiento exacto de este circuito mixer de 4 entrada


----------



## chalimixster

hola buen dia...
les cuento pues hice este proyecto yfunciona muy bien solo que yo tengo un problemilla...miren la linea de micro me mete ruido asi   bbuuummm al deslizar el potenciometro .. que podra ser..les agradesco su apoyo¡¡¡


----------



## julienalexander

parece muy buen proyecto; y es verdad, con serigrafia quedaria como si fuera comercial. ahora bien, teoricamente hablando se podria poner mas de 4 entradas, no? tal vez necesitariamos aumentar la capacidad de algunos capacitores en ese caso. total al unificar las lineas es la intensidad la que aumenta y no la tension...

estaria bueno poner las formulas para calcular los capacitores que habria que modificar segun el numero de entradas, asi cada uno le pone tantas entradas como quiera; obviamente si no es mucho pedir 

muchas gracias por sugerir este circuito, julienalexander


----------



## Nicko_2310

> poner las formulas para calcular los capacitores que habria que  modificar segun el numero de entradas


Como seria eso ?
Que capacitores hay que cambiar ?


----------



## julienalexander

la verdad no se si habria que cambiar algun valor, pero si cambiamos la cantidad de entradas habria mas intensidad de corriente y por eso *supongo* que habria que cambiar algun valor, o incluso cambiar algo del circuito. pero repito: *no lo sé, son solo suposiciones de novato*

saludos!


----------



## Josefe17

Lo prometido es deuda: mi segundo mixer hecho con la carcasa de una fuente de PC. Este es de 4 canales stereo (en un principio 3 stereo y uno para mic/line stereo pero no saqué el previo). La fuente es externa tipo ATX por MOLEX (12 V), tiene ventilación como la otra (por tapar el agujero tambien, jaja) con interruptor independiente, LED de encendido general e interruptor de M/P todos en el frontal. Los potes son dobles LINEALES (por probar, pero los logarítmicos van mejor) y sin interruptor MUTE por canal. El PCB es igual salvo por un canal más.

Josefe17

P.D. Perdón por la calidad, son del móvil. Falta rotular todavía. En la última se aprecian además mis joyas de la corona, mi mixer Acoustic Control DM-500 de 6 años algo maltrecho y mi ampli Skytronic 5.1 Channel AM/FM digital, junto al DVD y a la impresora (encima del ampli y del DVD va el portátil)


----------



## julienalexander

felicitaciones, me gusto mucho como te quedo. muy prolija la parte de las entradas y la salida. pero tengo una duda, en la parte frontal hay 2 interruptores, supongo que uno es el encendido y el otro el mute, estoy en lo correcto?

saludos!


----------



## Josefe17

Apaga el ventilador, porque sino mete unos parásitos. No hace falta, pero como había uno y funciona le puse para tapar el hueco, y como va a 12 no me costó nada conectarlo, pero con un switch.

Josefe17


----------



## julienalexander

buenas otra vez, esta vez queria hacer tres consultas.

la primera es de interpretacion nomas: donde dice +B, que significa?. lei en un comentario anterior que hay que unirlos y es logico porque en el circuito parece de alimentacion. pero porque se usa la B larga para esto? es solo porque ya hay una +V?

la segunda es algo que no entiendo completamente del esquema: el operacional de los microfonos, perfecto, le aumenta los dB asi no suena demasiado bajo; pero y el otro operacional? que funcion cumple? es para compensar la caida de tension de la resistencia de 47k?

y la tercera es sobre las limitaciones: supuestamente si le agregamos un par mas de entradas no pasaria nada. pero ahora bien, hay un limite para la cantidad? o se le puede agegar 20 entradas y no habria problemas?

desde ya, muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

julienalexander dijo:


> buenas otra vez, esta vez queria hacer tres consultas.
> 
> la primera es de interpretacion nomas: donde dice +B, que significa?. lei en un comentario anterior que hay que unirlos y es logico porque en el circuito parece de alimentacion. pero porque se usa la B larga para esto? es solo porque ya hay una +V?


Eso se comento por aquí: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/265567/ _




> la segunda es algo que no entiendo completamente del esquema: el operacional de los microfonos, perfecto, le aumenta los dB asi no suena demasiado bajo; pero y el otro operacional? que funcion cumple? es para compensar la caida de tension de la resistencia de 47k?


Todos los mezcladores tienen una pérdida del 50% de la señal original, el operacional de salida recupera esa pérdida.



> y la tercera es sobre las limitaciones: supuestamente si le agregamos un par mas de entradas no pasaria nada. pero ahora bien, hay un limite para la cantidad? o se le puede agegar 20 entradas y no habria problemas?.....


Puedes ir agregando etapas mientras que tu fuente de alimentación sea capás de cubrir los requerimientos de corriente. Así que la limitación no es importante.
Hilando más fino, a medida que vas agregando etapas de mezcla, también agregas el "ruido" propio de las etapas, así que a mayor cantidad de etapas, mayor ruido, para cubrir esto, se requiere de armado muy prolijo y tal vez mejoras en las etapas de mezcla.


----------



## julienalexander

claro, ya me imaginaba que la etapa de alimentacion iba a ser uno de los factores de condicionamiento. y sobre el ruido, bueno... habra que buscarse una etapa de mezcla mas sofisticada si se pretende mucho. 

gracias por la inmediata respuesta fogonazo! no se que seria del foro sin gente como vos!

saludos!


----------



## julienalexander

bien, me surgio una duda respecto a lo anterior. pero es mas una duda de sumar señales y no tanto para un mixer en serio. supongamos que tenemos 2 señales, en vez de 4, si nosotros en vez de atenuarlas con las resistencias, las dejamos asi como estan, y no usamos un AO, seria lo mismo? digo, como estan mezcladas "asi nomas" uniendo pistas, no seria lo mismo? en mi caso es para agregarle distorsion a la señal limpia, pudiendo tener las 2 simultaneamente.

tambien escuche que hay otra manera de hacerlo con amplificadores operacionales, que debe ser alguna configuracion en donde 2 señales entran cada una por una entrada, no se si es asi, pero estaria bueno saber si hay alguna manera de sumar señales de esa manera.

gracias a todo el foro por la atencion, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

No puedes omitir las resistencias porque sin ellas una fuente de señal produciría el efecto de "Cargar" a la otra y viceversa, es decir que se generaría un "Cortocircuito" entre ambas fuentes de señal.
Con o sin operacionales la suma o mezcla de señales se realiza de igual manera.


----------



## julienalexander

si, efectivamente. probando con un ampli de guitarra vi que haciendo el puente se suman las 2 señales pero una de ellas tiene el volumen fijo (la distorcion). es decir, en modo limpio si cambio el volumen de distorcion no pasa nada, para eso tengo que usar la ganancia de la distorcion. y si pongo el volumen limpio en 0 se escucha la distorcion a bajo volumen (si no pongo la ganancia en 0). puede ser cualquier valor o depende del circuito?

saludos y gracias!

P.S.: perdon, no quiero hacer demasiado offtopic, mejor que siga el tema original, que para eso esta.


----------



## komisario

Hola, ante todo, agradecer por tan grandiosos aportes hecho en este tema!...bueno, he leido todo, desde la primer pagina hasta la ultima, pero hay algo que no me quedo muy claro, y son las dimensiones de la placa del Ecualizador propuesto a la mitad del foro...Estas son de 14 cm x 8 cm??...ya que me parecen mas logicas...pero x las dudas, pregunto...otra cosa mas, para el mixer de 4 entradas y para el ecualizador, es mejor usar capacitores de Poliester?...en que mejora con respecto a los de ceramica?...Desde ya muchas gracias!!...saludos!!


----------



## komisario

Hola! quisiera saber si este mixer necesita de un preamplificador para conectar dos computadoras en él?...desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

komisario dijo:


> Hola! quisiera saber si este mixer necesita de un preamplificador para conectar dos computadoras en él?...desde ya muchas gracias!!


Nop, las puedes conectar directo.


----------



## itomasella

Buenas. Tengo intenciones de armar este mixer (el presentado al principio de este Tema), y tengo una consulta: en caso de querer conectar en lugar de un mic comun a la entrada de este mixer, quisiera conectar una guitarra mediante un microfono magnetico en una de las entradas. Mi idea es cambial la resistencia de entrada de 1K por otra de 100K, quisiera saber si esto funcionaria, o si no que proponen para este caso. 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

itomasella dijo:


> .....Mi idea es cambial la resistencia de entrada de 1K por otra de 100K, quisiera saber si esto funcionaria, o si no que proponen para este caso. .....


¿ Y por que no mejor colocas un preset (47 KOhms) para poder ajustar la ganancia de la etapa a la señal de la guitarra. ?


----------



## itomasella

Gracias Fogonazo. Otra preguntilla, de que forma deberia conectar el preset?


----------



## Fogonazo

De esta forma:
Ver el archivo adjunto 40510

La otra forma NO controla ganancia, sino volumen.


----------



## itomasella

Gracias. De paso aprendi algo nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## anukdia

Hola, visto el esquema se ve facil, (pero laborioso jeje) .
En los Tl072 hay un punto que uniendo la entrada positiva pone +B, ¿que significa? ¿que se tiene que conectar en ese punto?

gracias a todos

Perdonar mi torpeza, me he fijado solo en el esquema, y despues leyendo en el foro ya habias contestado la misma pregunta.

gracias de todas formas


----------



## Fogonazo

anukdia dijo:


> ....En los Tl072 hay un punto que uniendo la entrada positiva pone +B, ¿que significa? ¿que se tiene que conectar en ese punto?.....


*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*

Mira un comentario de un Sr. de sombrero y gabardina negros en esta misma página del post


----------



## FERNANDO99

Hola si quisiera conectar un reproductor Mp3 a la entrada de linea es necesario preamplificar la señal del Mp3  o lo puedo conectar directamente,  ahhh otra preguntita quisiera saber que funcion tiene  la conexion al punto B entre la dos entradas no inversoras del TL082 .... con que fin se fija 6v en ese punto?


----------



## blady1850

hola, me han pedido que una 24 canales, tengo una idea de un LF353 en un diagrama donde une 5 canales, pero no se si puedo usar el mismo para unir 24, quisiera que alguien me pueda esplicar como hacer en este caso, gracias


----------



## pipa09

blady1850 dijo:


> hola, me han pedido que una 24 canales, tengo una idea de un LF353 en un diagrama donde une 5 canales, pero no se si puedo usar el mismo para unir 24, quisiera que alguien me pueda esplicar como hacer en este caso, gracias


 

Tenes que solamente mezclar los 24 canales? o tenes que prosesar la señal tambien?


----------



## blady1850

esque supuestamente tienen que ser una mixer, con 24 canales, donde cada canal por separado va a ser prosesado y despues mesclados.


----------



## pipa09

blady1850 dijo:


> esque supuestamente tienen que ser una mixer, con 24 canales, donde cada canal por separado va a ser prosesado y despues mesclados.


 

Algo asi? 


Pero con mas canales no?


----------



## Fogonazo

blady1850 dijo:


> esque supuestamente tienen que ser una mixer, con 24 canales, donde cada canal por separado va a ser prosesado y despues mesclados.


Mira estos Link´s
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## blady1850

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira estos Link´s
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/



si, allí ahy muchas partes que me interesaban, pero no se como hacer a la hora de mesclar los canales


----------



## Fogonazo

blady1850 dijo:


> si, allí ahy muchas partes que me interesaban, pero no se como hacer a la hora de mesclar los canales


¿ Miraste este esquema de conexionado ? 
Ver el archivo adjunto 3820​


----------



## blady1850

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste este esquema de conexionado ?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 3820​



a, si, perdon, no me di cuenta jeje


----------



## MIX

Saludos me gustaria saber cual es el nombre con el que puedo pedir los potenciometros.
(aparte de logaritmicos)
gracias


----------



## pipa09

MIX dijo:


> Saludos me gustaria saber cual es el nombre con el que puedo pedir los potenciometros.
> (aparte de logaritmicos)
> gracias


 
Los potenciometros , los mas comunes son los logaritmicos y los lineales, despues  los podes encontrar en los formatos rotativos, y los deslizantes!


----------



## MIX

ya veo gracias por responder


----------



## FERNANDO99

Hola fogonazo si quisiera conectar un reproductor Mp3 a la entrada de linea es necesario preamplificar la señal del Mp3 o lo puedo conectar directamente, ahhh otra preguntita quisiera saber que funcion tiene la conexion al punto B entre la dos entradas no inversoras del TL082 .... con que fin se fija 6v en ese punto? agradezco tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

FERNANDO99 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo si quisiera conectar un reproductor Mp3 a la entrada de linea es necesario preamplificar la señal del Mp3 o lo puedo conectar directamente,


Lo puedes conectar directamente.


> ahhh otra preguntita quisiera saber que funcion tiene la conexion al punto B entre la dos entradas no inversoras del TL082 .... con que fin se fija 6v en ese punto? agradezco tu pronta respuesta.


Ya se aclaró en 2 oportunidades el tema del punto"B", lee "Todo" el post.


----------



## German Volpe

Hola a todos. Bueno resulta que tengo todos los componentes... (bue.. casi todos)
Digo casi, porque resulta que el tipo que me vendio los componentes, como siempre pasa, algo se tiene que confundir. Y me dio los pot. lineales "stereo" bien, y los otros que van para los microfonos, me dio uno de 10k y otro de "25k".
Hay alguna forma de acoplarle una resistencia en paralelo para reducir la resistencia y hacer que se aproxime lo mas posible a ese valor? o puedo usar el potenciometro sin inconvenientes?
Saludos


----------



## pipa09

German Volpe dijo:


> o puedo usar el potenciometro sin inconvenientes?
> Saludos


 
Si, podes usarlo tranquilamente, no tendra gran variacion en funcionamimeto que con el valor indicado.

Saludos.


----------



## German Volpe

Perfecto. Muchas gracias pipa
saludos


----------



## Cetus

hola solo tengo una duda con  el simbolo de entrada del mic, como  se conectaria fisicamente, o es simplemente un conector mono?


----------



## Fogonazo

Cetus dijo:


> hola solo tengo una duda con  el simbolo de entrada del mic, como  se conectaria fisicamente, o es simplemente un conector mono?



Si te refieres a este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 3873​
El conector es un "Jack" con puesta a tierra, si no tiene nada conectado, cortocircuita la entrada a tierra.





Los carteles NO coinciden con tu aplicación, mira solo la figura.


----------



## Cetus

muchas gracias, ya entendi, pero se pide simplemente como *jack con puesta a tierra* o tiene otro nombre?


----------



## Fogonazo

Cetus dijo:


> muchas gracias, ya entendi, pero se pide simplemente como *jack con puesta a tierra* o tiene otro nombre?



En tu país no se:
Jack con Contacto auxiliar a tierra.
Jack con Desconexión de tierra.
Jack con Corte a tierra.
¿¿¿¿????











​


----------



## Cetus

ok muchas gracias por la informacion

saludos


----------



## Josefe17

Jack mono de 6.35 mm hembra para chasis con interrupción, y si con esto fallan es su culpa.


----------



## llobmar

Estoy armandome un mixer con ideas cogidas de muchos sitios y no encuentro con certeza cual es el nivel de señal maximo que tengo que tener a la salida final de un mixer, la cual se envia a un amplificador de audio para no quemar el amplificador. Por lo que he leido deberían ser a lo mas 1 volt rms que es el famoso nivel de linea, no?

Es decir que con todos los faders al máximo volumen tendría que tener a la salida un voltio pero con que entradas? Que valores de voltaje son los que se pueden esperar en una entrada de linea, micro pasivo, micro dinámico?


----------



## Fogonazo

llobmar dijo:


> Estoy armandome un mixer con ideas cogidas de muchos sitios y no encuentro con certeza cual es el nivel de señal maximo que tengo que tener a la salida final de un mixer, la cual se envia a un amplificador de audio para no quemar el amplificador. Por lo que he leido deberían ser a lo mas 1 volt rms que es el famoso nivel de linea, no?


Nop.
Hay amplificadores que desarrollan toda su potencia con 0db (700mV) y otros que necesitan hasta 3 V o mas de señal, así que tu mezclador debe ser capás de satisfacer a ambos.


> Es decir que con todos los faders al máximo volumen tendría que tener a la salida un voltio pero con que entradas? Que valores de voltaje son los que se pueden esperar en una entrada de linea, micro pasivo, micro dinámico?


La mezcladora debería ser capás de entregar hasta unos 5 V con cualquier entrada, de esa forma estas cubierto por falta de volumen en cualquier condición.
Para ajustar eso esta el master, que es quién controla el nivel de salida final de la mezcladora.


----------



## llobmar

Muchas gracias fogonazo. Ya me ha quedado bien claro el tema de los voltajes.
Ahora la duda que tengo es que si cada amplificador necesita un voltaje de entrada distinto, cómo calibro el vumeter del master? Porque si me estan diciendo que algunos amplis no necesitan mas de 0dB (700mV) pero otros necesitan hasta 3 o 5 Volt, no se a partir de que voltaje de salida del mixer poner que el vumeter empiece a marcar rojo (clipping)? Sería un voltaje distinto para cada ampli, verdad? Pero creo recordar cuando era dj que en la mesa marcaba rojo mas alla de 0dB


----------



## ronny rodriguez

buen dia amigo me intereza mucho su proyecto es mas conpre todo para armarlo pero quisiera tener        una idea mas profunda de su diseño que calculos  hizo que factores debe de tener en cuenta principios estaria muy agradecido por su respuesta

mi correo es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Andres109

Pregunta: puedo utilizar microfonos electrec para este mezclador ?...gracias


----------



## Josefe17

No, necesitarías una resistencia para polarizarlo, investiga un poco.


----------



## Andres109

importa el valor de la resistencia ?....y si es asi, de cual valor me recomiendas ?.....gracias


----------



## fran becu

hola, disculpa mi ignorancia, primero, prodria reemplazar una entrada de linea por una de baja señal mono? mi idea es conectar 2 guitarras y un microfono, y la linea dejarla en caso de necesitarla, tendria que poner un pre en esa señal de baja intencidad, para que cuando salga del mixer al ampli se escuchen equilibradas no? y otra pregunta como hago para menejar el tema de las entradas mono en el casa de guitarras  cuando se mezclan con la linea? disculpa todas mis preguntas, soy joven e inicio en la electronica, me esta empezando a gustar mucho y si tengo la posibilidad comenzare los estudios universitarios de la misma. bueno muchas gracias de ante mano. y por cierto muy buen montaje y gran trabajo con el aluminio, yo arme algo que tenia un frente en aluminio y para darle un mejor aspecto lije con lija 300 320 para eleminar las rayas mas grotezcas, luego con una 400, siempre en sentido longitudinal, y a lo ultimo le pase pasta de pulir con una agujereadora y con el accesorio que podes comprar ese que trae la felpa suave para pulir, y quedo espejo, y deja un gran acabado, y el aluminio queda genial. saludos

a y otra, la ultima y no jodo mas..podrian reemplazarle los potes deslizable por los normales a perilla? solo es por cuestiones de comodidad, espero que me puedas ayudar, ya que es algo que necesito, espero meterle mano pronto y poder hacer esas modificaciones que te plantee, saludos tupolev


----------



## fran becu

me puse a mirar el esquematico, la señal mono la mandas a los dos canales no a travez de las r de 47k si no me equivoco, osea que puedo poner 3 entradas con pre (2 guitarras, mas microfono) y la linea, todas a travez de la r de 47k y despues a la mezcla? corregime si estoy equibocado, muchas gracias y disculpa mis abundantes renglones...saludos

perdona por preguntar, sin antes leer con detenimiento, el tl072 tiene entrada para 2 señales no, segun el datasheet, entonces no podria poner 3 entradas de micro, podria poner 4 porque posiblemente la use, y dejo la de linea, y asi podria agregar las entradas de micro que necesite no? agregando la entrada con pre y despues a las entradas de tl072 de salida, pero siempre de a pares no? osea dos entradas por integrado, espero puedas responderme pronto, en estos dias ya quiero comenzarlo. muchas gracias por el aporte, y por molestarte en leer mis preguntas.saludos!


----------



## fran becu

el lm358 consegui, mire el datasheet y las patas coinciden, saco el tl y pongo este o hay que cambiar algo? GRACIASS saludos


----------



## fran becu

necesitaria saber por favor como se conecta el lm358, que a diferencia del tl072 no se alimenta con tension positiva y negativa, entonces si no me equivoco las r de 10k se tendrian que eliminar del circuito ya que no se necesita crear el punto medio +b, entonces que hago? mando directamente los 12vcc a las patita 8?y las patas no inversoras? las pongo a masa y la no inversora seria la entrada de señal. POR FAVOR si pueden responder cuanto antes seria de mucha ayuda, gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

Puedes emplear el LM358 como reemplazo directo del TL072 sin reformar nada.

*LM358*

*TL072*


----------



## fran becu

muchas gracias, pense que habia que hacer reformas. saludos. y gracias


----------



## fran becu

un pregunta, los capacitores de 1uf que van antes de la r47k deben ser de poliester? porque me vendieron electroliticos, los cuales coloque con el positivo con el comun del pote y el negativo hacia las resistencias. pero lo enciendo y no funciona, ni siquiera la linea. controle varias veces el circuito ya que no es tal cual el que esta aca, lo volvi a dibujar con 2 canales mas para microfono y utilizando potes rotativos, pero la conexion es la misma, lo capacitores de 1uf es la unica diferencia. espero puedas ayudarme.saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho

En principio no deberías tener problemas. Esos condensadores bloquean la contínua que pudiera haber en la onda de salida de lo que sea que se le conecte a esas entradas.

Usualmente es positiva esa tensión, pero podría ser negativa. Igual no es esperable que haya muchos Volt (no más de medio como muchísimo), así que no vas a ver diferencias. Dale para adelante nomás y si llegás a conseguir de 1uF no polarizados (poliéster, cerámicos o electrolíticos, no importa), ponele de esos, siempre es mejor prevenir que curar .

Saludos


----------



## fran becu

> En principio no deberías tener problemas


si el tema es que no hacia nada, ni siquiera la linea andaba, lo que es raro ya que no hay cosas que infuyan entre la entrada y la salida a diferencia de los mic, solo hacia un ruido un zumbido a maximo volumen, voy a ver si consigo de poliester. gracias por la respuesta cacho


----------



## Greciasarahi

Tengo las suficientes bases en electrónica para hacerlo pero me surgieron algunas dudas y quería preguntarselas:

 dudas del diagrama:
-Que significan los 3 puntos +B (a donde van conectados)
-los poteciometros que usa en las entradas de audio de que tipo de poteciometro son?(los que están conectados con una linea punteada)

Gracias y excelente proyecto.


----------



## Cacho

fran becu dijo:


> si el tema es que no hacia nada, ni siquiera la linea andaba...


Pará... No le eches la culpa a los condensadores esos todavía.
¿Exactamente qué es lo que no anda? 
Si sacás los condensadores, ¿las demás entradas funcionan bien?
Si los dejás puestos, ¿las otras entradas andan?


Greciasarahi dijo:


> -Que significan los 3 puntos +B (a donde van  conectados)...


Se conectan entre sí.


Greciasarahi dijo:


> -los poteciometros que usa en las entradas de  audio de que tipo de poteciometro son?


Son potes estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## fran becu

nono, no les hecho la culpa, solo preguntaba si influian en algo, en fin son capacitores a mi punto de vista que tenia que andar igual. lo que hace es lo siguiente, conecto la entrada de linea subo el volumen junto con el master y lo unico que se escucha es un zumbido. pero revise el circuito y esta tal cual, a no ser que el chip este dañado aunque seria tener suerte.gracias por la respusta


----------



## fran becu

cacho haber si me podes sacar una duda, ahora "anda" osea cumple la funcion de mezcla, pero no lo hace bien, desde el momento en que se gira el potenciometro del volumen general se introduce ruido, ruido de interferencia, no el zumbido que te decia antes, sin importar que alla entradas o no el ruido esta al subir el general. mi duda es la siguiente, a la salida del pote de volumen general tuve que hacer un puente con la señal, puede ser que se este filtrando el ruido por ahi? es una hipotesis aunque el puente lo realice con cable mallado.sino nose que podria hacer. gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## Cacho

¿Podés subir fotos de lo que hiciste?
Suena a que montaste todo en un protoboard o cosa así y se te están colando interferencias nomás; si es eso, se soluciona con prolijidad y un buen PCB, no hay otra...

Saludos


----------



## fran becu

nono, esta en pcb, cuando pueda te subo unas fotos. gracias nuevamente


----------



## fran becu

bueno aca tengo unas imagenes, los cables rojos son los de tension y los azules del punto +b, despues el negro mallado es un puente de la salida de audio,y despues se ve otro cable pero es de un led testigo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





 te adjunto un video tambien para que escuches bien cual es el ruido


----------



## tupolev

Postea el esquema de este PCB, lo digo porque no se parece nada, al diseño de la primera pagina.

Saludos


----------



## fran becu

es lo mismo el diseño, solo cambia por los potes rotativos lo cual le tuve que hacer modificacion, pero el esquematico es identico.

mejor dicho, el pcb es distinto, el esquematico no, ahi esta mejor dicho


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al diseño de PCBs...

No es una cosa de "coser y cantar". Hacer un diseño de estos no es trivial, no da lo mismo hacerlos de cualquier forma mientras las pistas conecten lo que tienen que conectar, y menos en circuitos con ganancias altas. Por algo un PCB bien diseñado se paga, y no es nada barato.
A simple vista se ven unas pistas muy largas y serpenteantes que van a los potes. Eso no es bueno.

Mucho del ruido que se oye parecería ser problema de PCB.

Lo otro es que suena saturado (pasado de ganancia), pero eso es un tema aparte.
Si bajás los niveles es muy probable que todo funcione mucho mejor (baja el ruido propio de tu diseño y no se satura ni ese ni el ampli que estés usando).

Saludos


----------



## fran becu

si el ruido saturado el mas que nada por el ruido propio que ya tiene, gracias por las correciones, voy a ver como me las arreglo para achicar las destancias de esas pistas, voy a consultar con algun profe para el diseño. gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## fran becu

disculpa molesto de nuevo, me recomendar rediseñar la placa de nuevo o utilizar la posteada por tupolev y colocar los potes con cable? creo que es una pregunta mas que obvia, pero mejor preguntar. y el cable deberia ser mallado no? gracias de nuevo


----------



## almendra

hola! me re gusto el mixer 4 canales.
estoy por comprar los componentes y quería saber si esta bien la lista de materiales que arme..
Materiales

8- R 47k

4- R 0 ohom

8- C 1uf

4 C 10uf

5 potenciometros 10k


3 R 100k

2 R 1k

2 - 100 nf? que seria eso ?

1 c 100uf

2 integrados TL072

muchas gracias!


----------



## Josefe17

2 - 100 nf? que seria eso ? => 2 CONDENSADORES de 100 Nanofaradios (nF)=2-C 0.1µF


----------



## electroo

Josefe17 dijo:


> 2 - 100 nf? que seria eso ? => 2 CONDENSADORES de 100 Nanofaradios (nF)=2-C 0.1µF



muchas gracias! lo otro estaría todo bien ?


----------



## Josefe17

electroo dijo:
			
		

> 4- R 0 ohom



Realmente estos son puentes, pone resistencia para que quede más estético, pero con un trozo de alambre de un resto de terminal de una de ellas te vale.


----------



## electroo

Josefe17 dijo:


> Realmente estos son puentes, pone resistencia para que quede más estético, pero con un trozo de alambre de un resto de terminal de una de ellas te vale.


'
aa bueno bueno! y entonces esta todo bien para ya comprar todo


----------



## fran becu

disculpen, una consulta.si utilizara potes rotativos, copio exactamente el pcb y llevo la señal con cable blindado?
muchas gracias


----------



## chacarock

fran becu dijo:


> disculpen, una consulta.si utilizara potes rotativos, copio exactamente el pcb y llevo la señal con cable blindado?
> muchas gracias



es lo mismo funcionalmente hablando. aunque son mas lindos y caros los deslizables


----------



## fran becu

> Mucho del ruido que se oye parecería ser problema de PCB.


volvi a hacer el pcb, con alguna que otra cosa distinta, ya que usaba potes rotativos, y lleve la entrada y salida de audio mas la masa lo mas cercano posible para poner un conector que iba al pote con cable. el ruido desaparecio, se escucha limpio y no tiene ningun problema, solo le tuve que cambiar la ganancia en una de las entradas, ya que era una guitarra distorcionada, y al tener una entrada de mayor nivel saturaba demaciado. 
gracias por tu ayuda cacho, y por ese "reto" que me diste, asi se aprende. saludos y excelente aporte tupolev


----------



## fran becu

para los que utilicen este circuito para hacer una mezcla para guitarra electrica que posean un efecto de por medio que levante la señal, se le podria adicionar una resistencia variable para controlar la ganacia y que no se sature, yo hice eso, y quedo muy versatil. estoy muy contento con este mezclador, y con todo lo que pude aprovechar de este foro 
saludos


----------



## Tardobass

tupolev dijo:


> Un sencillo, pero operativo mezclador de 2 entradas de micro y 2 de linea, stereo y compacto. Que trabaja con 12 vdc.....


Tupolev muchas gracias por este gran aporte, creo q*UE* tomaré unas cuantas ideas de aquí . SE podrá agregar un control de tonos??


----------



## jose96

Tupolev, me gustaria añadir un contror de ganancia en las entradas de los micro, como se deberia conectar el potenciometro de Gain? Ademas me gustaria doblar las entradas de micro, es decir, usar un LM324N para los previos de los cuatro micros y un MC4558L para la salida en lugar de los dos TL072, me recomindas hacer los cambios?

Gracias por este estupendo aporte


----------



## franquitoo

Hola, yo estuve haciendole algunos modificaciones al circuito para poder utilizarlo en un amplificador de guitarra, asi le sumaba el microfono y una entrada de linea, tome los valores del esquema para el pre del micro y la guitarra como ya tiene su pre amplificador lo tome como si fuera entrada de linea, Bueno y salio andando lo mas bien! 
Anda pero tambien anda con la fuente de alimentacion apagada!! esto me tiene algo desconcertado, suena fuerte como si estuviera conectado directamente las lineas al amplificador, pero el instinto me hace dudar de esta configuracion. 
Porque ocurre esto??

Estoy usando un Tl082 
Pin 1 Salida
Pin 2 Aqui le conecto la red sumadora
Pin 3 B+
Pin 4 a masa
Pin 8 12 volts.
Pin 5,6,7 la uso como pre del microfono.

La resistecia de 100K que va entre la entrada Inversora  y salida le puse un pote 250K para haber que hacia, y si modifico el sonido. alli modifico la ganancia del op??


Graciass!!!


----------



## xavi28

alguien que me podria ayudar con una dudas, voy a armar una mezcladora de 3 canales sin preamplificador, ya tengo masomenos la idea, pero tengo unas dudas de tu esquema, para que sirven las resistencias de 47k y los capacitores de 1uf enseguida de los primeros potenciomentros??

Otra cosa los ultimos potenciometros es para controlar el volumen ya mezclado?

Otra cosa como los potenciometros de las entradas y la resistencia del opamps son diferentes quiere decir que tendra ganancia?

Los opamps los alimentas con 12 y 0 V o con +12 y -12v espero y alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo

xavi28 dijo:


> alguien que me podria ayudar con una dudas, voy a armar una mezcladora de 3 canales sin preamplificador, ya tengo masomenos la idea, pero tengo unas dudas de tu esquema, para que sirven las resistencias de 47k


Permiten que al estar "cerrado" un potenciómetro cualquiera no provoque que la barra de mezcla completa se cortocircuite a tierra.


> y los capacitores de 1uf enseguida de los primeros potenciomentros??


Aíslan la realimentación de CC de la última etapa (TL072)


> Otra cosa los ultimos potenciometros es para controlar el volumen ya mezclado?


Sip.


> Otra cosa como los potenciometros de las entradas y la resistencia del opamps son diferentes quiere decir que tendra ganancia?


Sip, la última etapa posee cierta ganancia


> Los opamps los alimentas con 12 y 0 V o con +12 y -12v espero y alguien me pueda ayudar


Solo +12Vcc


----------



## xavi28

muchas gracias por todo, nomas una ultima duda y espeor que no se muy moleta, que es la letra B+ que le ponen a la entrada no inversora de los op amps? 6volts?


----------



## Fogonazo

xavi28 dijo:


> muchas gracias por todo, nomas una ultima duda y espeor que no se muy moleta, que es la letra B+ que le ponen a la entrada no inversora de los op amps? 6volts?



Eso ya se ha comentado en el post, en efecto es 1/2 de Vcc y polariza los operacionales, justamente a 1/2 de Vcc.


----------



## Josefe17

Ahora que sale el tema de las resistencias, había leído que han de ser del mismo valor del pote por el tema de una división equilibrada ¿es necesario, aunque no creo...? Y lo que yo no entenderé es por qué aun habiendo esa resistencia no se cortocircuita toda la barra, ya que la impedancia del op amp es mayor.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Josefe17 dijo:


> .....Y lo que yo no entenderé es por qué aun habiendo esa resistencia no se cortocircuita toda la barra, ya que la impedancia del op amp es mayor....



¿ Cual impedancia ?, ¿ De que AO ?

Si estas ablando del segundo AO, la impedancia de este es prácticamente despreciable frente a la impedancia de las barras de mezcla.


----------



## Josefe17

Me refiero al TL072 de línea, al de salida. Tenía yo entendido que Zin de lo OA es infinita, por tanto la corriente nula, por lo que por donde haya una minúscula puesta a masa por ahí se irá todo y nada irá al op amp, ¿o es que el op amp no toma corriente de de la señal por la entrada inversora y sólo se basa en el voltaje de la señal? Es una cosa que siempre me ha liado, cómo una simple resistencia en un mezclador evita que por ejemplo la mezcla general sea enviada por un envíoauxiliar de una canal.

Gracias por tu tiempo querido Fogo.


----------



## ricardo83

Hola gente del foro, soy nuevo escribiendo aquí. Sobre el proyecto de la mezcladora, creo que está bastante bueno, ya he dado los primeros pasos para su construcción. Solo tengo una pregunta que hacerles: ¿En el caso de los potenciómetros de 10 k , podrían ser sustituidos por 100 k (son los que tengo)? ¿Que otras modificaciones al circuito habría que hacerle si se realiza este cambio?.
De antemano gracias.
saludos


----------



## ONACLUV

Hola para descartar las seÑales parÁsitas de alterna que provoca la fuente alimenta el mixer con una bateria


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, acabo de montar el mixer y las entradas de MICRO no funcionaban para nada. Leí la recomendación de TUPOLEV a un usuario acerca de cambiar la polaridad condensador de entrada de 10uF (esto es, hacer que la señal procedente del microfono entrara por el negativo y no por el positivo del condensador) y funciona (se me filtra ruido pero funciona).

Mi pregunta es:

- ¿Hay acaso 2 tipos de MICROS DINAMICOS, unos que funcionan sólo cuando el negativo de condensador de 10uF es el que se conecta a su entrada? Lo digo porque el diagrama deja muy claro que los condensadores son polarizados.

- ¿Es perjudicial para los otros tipos de MICROS esta configuración?

- ¿Es más ruidosa?

RESUMEN: NO entiendo que pasaba ni el por qué de su resolución.


----------



## alekz_devz

Fogonazo dijo:


> Osea esto otro.



no entendi hermano... este es para metodo de planchado? y la imagen es ala resolucion real?


----------



## Yamaki

leoleoks dijo:


> no entendi hermano... este es para metodo de planchado? y la imagen es ala resolucion real?


 
Quetal amigo, cuando se habla de modo espejo quiere desir que la imagen esta al reves, sean las letras, logos o mascara de componentes, en pocas palabras esta lista para metodo planchado, imprime un borrador y tu mismo te daras cuenta si casan los compontes o hay que hacer  un pequeño ajuste


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a sus amables consideracion esta informacion, mixer, monitor y un control de tonos, saludos


----------



## rafaeluru

zgouki dijo:


> Estas imagenes fueron escaneadas de un articulo publicado en la revista Saber Electrónica nº 76 del año 1993 (es una reliquia)  , asi que es muy probable que no les sirva de mucho dada su antiguedad (el mundo electronico cambia constantemente, de todos modos no utiliza valvulas jeje  ). Pero creo que para novatos es un muy buen comienzo (teniendo en cuenta las explicaciones, la cantidad y economia de los componentes y la sencillez del circuito). Bueno, basta de preambulos, he aqui las imagenes (presten atensión al tocadiscos y el grabador de la segunda imagen....nostalgia):



No sabes el tiempo que ando buscando éste artículo. Pensé que nunca más lo vería. Éste circuito lo hice pero con algunas modificaciones  que la verdad no quedaron del todo bien. Y quería ver como era el original para comprobar algunas cosas, pero perdí la fotocopia de este artículo. Muchas gracias por publicarlo!!!


----------



## V1K70R

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo este proyecto solo que únicamente con la etapa de las entradas de audio, estoy haciéndolo para 7 entradas, estoy haciendo la misma configuración, y usando el tl072 a la salida, hasta el momento no he logrado amplificar bien la señales, bueno al menos el led ya enciende, un saludo a todos y gracias por el aporte, seguiré leyendo un poco mas, saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

Las entradas para microfono son para la salida de alta impedancia o baja impedancia(balanceada) del microfono?


----------



## crimson

Hola maijuarez, si el circuito del que preguntás es éste:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3873
las entradas que dicen MIC INPUT son de baja impedancia y desbalanceadas. Te das cuenta porque a la entrada hay una resistencia de 1K. Como por definición de operacional, la tensión entre la entrada inversora y la no inversora es siempre cero, es como si estuviera conectada a masa y el mic ve una impedancia de entrada de 1K.
Saludos C


----------



## matijuarez

Crimson muchisimas gracias, ahora mismo vuelvo a reconectar todo y pruebo a ver si anda.

Cuando conecto el microfono a las entradas de linea suena muy feo, el microfono es un lexen y es VHF por lo que supuse que la salida ya estaba amplificada yse debia conectar a la entrada de linea.

En 5 minutos comento que tal andubo

5 minutos después..

No hay respuesta alguna, será que tengo que invertir la polaridad de el capacitor de entrada de la entrada de microfono como se trató arriba?

10 minutos después..

Invertí el capacitor de entrada y empezo a andar la entrada de microfono, pero tal como dice pelelalo es muy ruidosa..se podra agregar algun filtro o algo para que deje de meter tanto ruido?

Otra cosa, la entrada de microfono suena igual tanto si le conecto la salida de baja como la de alta impedancia del microfono..


----------



## crimson

Hola matijuarez, particularmente no utilizo en entradas de micrófono amplificadores operacionales solamente, justamente porque necesitás amplificar mucho y meten ruido. Yo uso para micrófonos desbalanceados este sistema:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/preamplificador-de-microfono.html?view=timeslide
Y para balanceados éste:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm
Que si te fijás es el mismo. En éste yo probaría poner en paralelo con as resistencias de 100K entre la salida y la pata inversora un capacitor de 100pF a ver si calma un poco al integrado, que debe estar oscilando.
Saludos C


----------



## matijuarez

Gracias por el consejo crimson, probablemente haga ese que me indicas para entradas sin balancear. 

A la salida de ese se conectaria al mezclador mediante una entrada de linea? 

Otra cosa, se lo puede alimentar con +- 6 V ? Si no estoy errado debería cambiar todas las resistencias de polarización de transistores

Voy a probar con lo del capacitor en paralelo con las dos resistencias y si no me convence el cambio hago este que me indicaste. Saludos


----------



## moises95

¿Un microfono electret es balanceado o no balanceado?


----------



## matijuarez

Balanceado es cuando tenes dos señales ,una desfasada con respecto a la otra y masa..se usa para evitar ruidos en largos tramos de cable.

El conector es ese que ves en instrumentos, es un círculo con tres pines adentro puestos en la parte inferior del círculo


----------



## matijuarez

Crimson hice el esquema que me sugeriste.. funciona de maravillas! miles de gracias, es un cambio muy notorio con respecto al otro.

Igual tengo unas consultas, el capacitor no polarizado de 3,3 uF lo puedo cambiar por uno de 2,2 uF o uno de 4,7 uF no polarizados? Cual de los dos sería mas aconsejable?

A la salida noto que suena un poco despacio en comparacion con las otras entradas que le llegan al mezclador asi que le voy a aumentar un poco la ganancia subiendo la r de realimentacion de 150k, cual seria un buen valor? 330 k es mucho? 220k? 

Muchas gracias por el circuito, recomiendo a todos hacerlo si queres una entrada de micro con poco o nada de ruido, el esquema en cuestión es este :


----------



## crimson

Hola matijuarez, me alegro que te haya servido. Este tipo de configuración tiene mucho más _rango dinámico_ (diferencia entre el menor sonido que puede reproducir y el mayor). Podés poner en la entrada el capacitor que tengas, van todos bien (dentro de ese rango, por supuesto). La ganancia se puede aumentar subiendo la resistencia de 150K o bajando la resistencia de 820 ohm. Hasta 470K podés poner, mucho más se pone a oscilar.
Saludos C


----------



## matijuarez

Crimson te comento:

Le puse un capacitor de entrada de 2,2 uF y la resistencia de ganancia puse 247 kohm (tuve que hacer un engendro) porque mas bajo se escuchaba despacio y mas alto empezaba a meter un ruido como una oscilacion pero cada 1 o medio segundo ( algo como una helice cuando empieza a girar), algo raro.. aparte cuando subia el volumen de esta entrada de micro por alguna razon bajaban los bajos de la entrada de linea, sabes porque es esto?

En fin, hice balance entre ruidos-volumen-perdida de bajos y esta es la configuracion que mas me gustó

En cuando a la entrada de microfono de tupolev le bajé la resistencia de ganancia por una de 1k8 porque saturaba y ahora tiene un sonido mas decente asique ahora tengo dos entradas de micrófono.

Cambios después..

Al final la r la dejé de 275k para aumentar un poco la ganancia pero lo sigo sintiendo un poco despacio en comparacion con las otras entradas, que le puedo tocar para aumentarle mas la ganancia sin que oscile? Las r de los transistores? Y que le puedo hacer para no perder bajos cuando subo el volumen del pote de la entrada de este micrófono?

Muchas gracias de nuevo , aprendí mucho variando componentes y demás


----------



## crimson

Hola matijuarez, me parece que tenés un problema de *motorboating*, que es una oscilación debida a un retorno incorrecto de masa o una pobre regulación de la fuente de alimentación. ¿Usás buenos reguladores? ¿Usás bastante capacidad en los electrolíticos? ¿Las masas van todas a un sólo punto? ¿La plaqueta tiene las masa "en estrella" o es toda una isla cerrada? Lo de la perdida de bajos me parece raro, tendría que estudiarlo. Para aumentar la ganancia sin que oscila hay que mejorar la fuente, sí o sí. ¿Probaste de bajar la resistencia de 820 ohm? Con esa aumenta también la ganancia. Comentame y si podés agregá unas fotos.
Saludos C


----------



## matijuarez

Crimson..muchas gracias por las respuestas, arregle una traza que me faltaba y ahora el tema de la ganancia lo resolví, tengo ganancia de sobra y suena muy bien. Sólo tengo este problema del ruido que aparece cuando subo el volumen de la entrada de micrófono, y este ruido me influye a la entrada de línea y creo que también es el culpable del problema de los bajos, porque cuando aparece el ruido es cuando se atenuan los bajos.

En cuanto a lo que me preguntaste:

como reguladores uso diodos zener y en la alimentación del ampli op tiene un capacitor de punto uno micro

los electróliticos en la fuente de +- 47 volt son de 6300 que es de sobra para el poco consumo que estoy teniendo(no tiene etapa amplificadora así que lo pruebo con auriculares)

las masas no van a un solo punto pero si a un solo cable

la placa la hice con fibron, la traza de las masas es bien corta

Será que le tengo que poner filtro a los zener? 

Saludos, matias


----------



## crimson

Hola matijuarez, por ahí te conviene agregarle un multiplicador de capacitancia, como el de la figura:

por supuesto, para la rama negativa usás un transistor PNP. Podés usar BC337 / 327 sin problemas.
Esto del lado de la regulación, ahora del lado del ruido al subir el micrófono puede ser un problema de masa... fijate esta disposición:
Ver el archivo adjunto 90137
en éste mensaje:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/#post787229
explico un problema típico en este tipo de diseños sin balancear, fijate si no se trata de eso.
Saludos C


----------



## agustin8199

hola queria saber si puede poner un crossfader?


----------



## crimson

¿De tipo de éstos?


----------



## crimson

Los de arriba no, son pasivos, aunque igual conviene poner un preamplificador en la "salida mezcla" (dos en el caso estéreo) para compensar las pérdidas ocasionadas por el crossfader. Algo sencillo, del estilo de éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
Saludos C


----------



## AlexESPE Ecuador

Disculpa que significa L y R de las entradas de las líneas INPUT
Y porque va con potenciómetros en L y R


----------



## palurdo

L significa Lizquierda, y R significa Rerecha.


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente estoy animandome a montar este mixer pero con el agregado de salida para auricular...para ello saque la parte de la salida para auriculares del otro mixer aportado por el amigo TUPOLEV de 6 canales que si tiene salida para auriculares...quisiera que me digan si estoy en lo correcto o no, para ello les dejo el esquema con la supuesta modificacion. Gracias por la atencion.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Hola santiago61. ¡Qué conexiones raras! Estás cortocircuitando la entrada con la salida (cables rojos) y no tenés control de volumen en los auriculares. Te mando un dibujo de cómo sería, aparte hay que ver si no querés ponerle una llave de monitoreo.

Saludos C


----------



## santiago61

Cierto!!! Perdon por grosero error...es que el cansancio Despues del trabajo..me quedo liquidado ja...gracias Crimson! voy a ver si puedo hacer un nuevo Pcb con la modificación incluida. saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## qlimax

Buenas
estuve viendo distintos circuitos de pre para micrófono con control de tono y arme el siguiente circuito, el problema es que no se mucho de electrónica y me gustaría saber si lo podían ver y darme su opinión de si es correcto.
La idea es poderlo conectar a esta mezcladora como si fuera una entrada de linea.
Les dejo el diagrama
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8BCBF29B3945E603!295


----------



## amochii

Eh aquí algo que diseñe ya hace unos meses atrás..

Es de un archivo publicado aquí no recuerdo bien de quien es..

Esta listo para hacerlo con el método que quieran.. 

Saludos..

La resistencia de 10k que falta va exactamente en en paralelo a la que esta en el PCB..
ahi tiene su espacio..


----------



## aschefer

excelente el post...

hago una consulta referente al mixer, me gustaria saber si se puede "combinar" con un pre para guitarra y que tendria que modificar para poder usarlo con los potenciometros de 250k (son los que consegui)

muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## agamenondsl

Ponele de 250K que no pasa nada, yo le puse de 100K que eran los que tenia y anda bárbaro, lo que si, tuve que dar vuelta los capacitores de de las entradas de los mic porque no me andaba.
Saludos.


----------



## KIRITO

Si quisiera agragar más entradas de microfono solo tendria que copiar las que ya salen en el circuito?
hasta cuantas puedo agragar?


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion en japones de un mezclador de audio sencillo microfono y linea con el nmj4558 http://homepage2.nifty.com/junz/mixer/mixer.html


----------



## Fogonazo

KIRITO dijo:


> Si quisiera agragar más entradas de microfono solo tendria que copiar las que ya salen en el circuito?
> hasta cuantas puedo agragar?



Ver el archivo adjunto 3873​
Puedes agregar todas las entradas que desees, la etapa de salida sigue siendo la misma y es única


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion del lilliput de la marca rusa yesarov http://www.yerasov.ru/PDF/LILLIPUT_3_2.pdf


----------



## el_patriarca

una pregunta: es posible hacer funcionar el circuito con 15Vdc?


----------



## crimson

el_patriarca dijo:


> una pregunta: es posible hacer funcionar el circuito con 15Vdc?


 
Sí, el integrado aguanta hasta 36V (+/- 18V max).
Saludos C


----------



## jrizzitano

Hola, consulta: la entrada no inversora esta puesta a un nivel de tension que esta dado por un divisor r4esistivo solamente cuando en gral estos operacionales trabajan con fuenta partida.
Como se comporta con esta configuracion?


----------



## crimson

Hola jrizzitano, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Mientras el desacople esté bien hecho (el capacitor a masa en eldivisor de tensión) no hay prácticamente diferencia, porque lo que estás haciendo es polarizar el integrado en continua, y lo estás trabajando en alterna. el divisor resistivo + fuente simple no sirve en instrumentos de medida, ahí sí o sí hay que usar fuente partida, porque es muy difícil lograr el "cero" y eliminar el offset.
Saludos C


----------



## jrizzitano

Claro supongo que tiene que ver con el offset aunque no se nada de eso
Consulto porque estoy en un proyecto en el que debo usar operacionales para audio con fuente comun (bateria de 9V en lo posible) y poner fuente partida se me complica porque quiero que sea portatil



Quiero hacer este mismo circuito, quiero hacer 5 equipos diferentes con este circuito, uno para cada musico de mi banda con su entrada de Mic y de Line y salida de auriculares
Pero con una particularidad, quiero que se interconecten los 5 en la entrada del operacional de salida de modo que cada equipo "comparta" a los demas el audio que ingresa en su etapa de entrada. se entiende?


----------



## crimson

¿Vos lo que pretendés hacer es una especie de hub para monitoreo, del tipo...:?








o uno más simple del tipo:





Saludos C


----------



## jrizzitano

mmm no exactamente el roland me hizo acordar al MyMix lo conoces? es excelente pero no es lo que quiero hacer 
El Rolls solo monitorea la señal propia (mic o line) + otra señal de programa 

Yo quiero hacer algo parecido al Rolls pero ademas de monitorear mi señal (mic o line) y la señal de programa quiero "meter" en la señal de programa mi señal para que otros equipos me escuchen a mi tambien 

En otras palabras imaginate 5 musicos ensayando con sus microfonos y sus instrumentos por linea. Cada musico conecta su instrumento al equipo que quiero hacer, llamemosla "cajita" y escucha por auriculares
Cada "cajita" se conecta a la cajita del musico vecino y de esa forma "comparte" su señal (la que entra por Mic o Line) para que el vecino pueda escucharlo. De la misma forma, este vecino tambien comparte la señal de mic o line al primer vecino, no se si se entiende....es un concepto raro que nunca vi 

Seria algo como canales de una consola (cada canal es una cajita) y el bus LR de la consola vendria a ser el cable que vincula las cajitas. Se genera una mezcla que es compartida por todas las cajitas en donde los niveles de mezcla los controla cada musico y lo que escucha cada musico es la mezcla final o su propio instrumento

Ademas hay otro agregado que se suma muchisimo al equipito este que te lo comento el lunes porque ya me voy a casa.


----------



## Yetrox

jrizzitano dijo:


> mmm no exactamente el roland me hizo acordar al MyMix lo conoces? es excelente pero no es lo que quiero hacer
> El Rolls solo monitorea la señal propia (mic o line) + otra señal de programa
> 
> Yo quiero hacer algo parecido al Rolls pero ademas de monitorear mi señal (mic o line) y la señal de programa quiero "meter" en la señal de programa mi señal para que otros equipos me escuchen a mi tambien
> 
> En otras palabras imaginate 5 musicos ensayando con sus microfonos y sus instrumentos por linea. Cada musico conecta su instrumento al equipo que quiero hacer, llamemosla "cajita" y escucha por auriculares
> Cada "cajita" se conecta a la cajita del musico vecino y de esa forma "comparte" su señal (la que entra por Mic o Line) para que el vecino pueda escucharlo. De la misma forma, este vecino tambien comparte la señal de mic o line al primer vecino, no se si se entiende....es un concepto raro que nunca vi
> 
> Seria algo como canales de una consola (cada canal es una cajita) y el bus LR de la consola vendria a ser el cable que vincula las cajitas. Se genera una mezcla que es compartida por todas las cajitas en donde los niveles de mezcla los controla cada musico y lo que escucha cada musico es la mezcla final o su propio instrumento
> 
> Ademas hay otro agregado que se suma muchisimo al equipito este que te lo comento el lunes porque ya me voy a casa.


 
@jrizzitano Tu lo que quieres hacer son preamplificadores con entradas de audio LINE IN + LINE MIC + IN EAR MONITOR para cada músico, y estas que señales sean mezcladas con un Sumador de señales, y a su vez todas sean controlados por un Mix Master, pocas palabras que cada canal sea de un músico por separado,  al unir todos los canales se conformaría una consola mezcladora Mix master con IN Ear Monitor


----------



## jrizzitano

Exacto!!!! bahh creo....

una especie de consola comunitaria donde para mezclar en Main Mix cada musico debe controlar su canal 
La mezcla se haria entre todos los musicos y la escucharian todos los musicos, el circuito es simple
Existe algo de eso en el mercado?

cuando pueda pongo un diagrama en bloques


----------



## Yetrox

jrizzitano dijo:


> Exacto!!!! bahh creo....
> 
> una especie de consola comunitaria donde para mezclar en Main Mix cada musico debe controlar su canal
> La mezcla se haria entre todos los musicos y la escucharian todos los musicos, el circuito es simple
> Existe algo de eso en el mercado?
> 
> cuando pueda pongo un diagrama en bloques


 


@jrizzitano Si claro que lo hay es algo así

Cada músico tiene uno de estos








Luego se tendrá una mezcla final con uno de estos


----------



## jrizzitano

Estos aparatos simplemente son un pre y un mix 

mando el dibujo de lo que quiero, miren un poco, hay algo de eso en el mercado?


----------



## Yetrox

jrizzitano dijo:


> Estos aparatos simplemente son un pre y un mix
> 
> mando el dibujo de lo que quiero, miren un poco, hay algo de eso en el mercado?


 


@jrizzitano para que te quede igual a lo que dibujaste, si tendrías que hacer tu mismo los circuitos, que son 3 Preamplificadores con un sumador de señales para cada Box, algo comercial hay muchas Box y mini Mixer, eso si ya se adapta a tu presupuesto, lo que veo y mas funcional es que cada músico tenga un mini-mix de 3 canales, 1 para la línea, 1 para el mic y 1 para el Monitor In-ear, algo que se puede resumir que cada músico tenga uno de esto como el de la imagen, tiene sus 3 Level para Mic, Line + Power Phantom y con su Monitor Phones que mas le pides a la vida, con ello puedes hacer las conexiones que deseas, claro los hay sin USB y son mas económicos que un Rolls.


----------



## el_patriarca

crimson dijo:


> Hola jrizzitano, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Mientras el desacople esté bien hecho (el capacitor a masa en eldivisor de tensión) no hay prácticamente diferencia, porque lo que estás haciendo es polarizar el integrado en continua, y lo estás trabajando en alterna. el divisor resistivo + fuente simple no sirve en instrumentos de medida, ahí sí o sí hay que usar fuente partida, porque es muy difícil lograr el "cero" y eliminar el offset.
> Saludos C





gracias por aclarar esa duda: yo también tenía mis dudas al ver esa manera de polarizar en contínua. quería hacer otra pregunta y a ver si alguien puede ayudarme:


quiero modificarle a este circuito para que acepte un micrófono balanceado, hay alguna manera de adaptar éste esquema al circuito de tupolev? (el que pongo en archivos adjuntos) o sea, que se pueda polarizar al tl071 con 12V?

gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion de mixer de 4 entradas y monitor para audifonos, con control de tonos, en el enlace esta mas detallada la informacion.http://handsontec.com/ezine_category/Audio/Input%20Mixer.pdf


----------



## iorek22

Ante todo buenas tardes/dias/noche (lo que corresponda)...

*Crimson*: si quisiera hacer un hub para monitoreo, tenes algunas ideas al respecto?..

en la web encontre algo que se llama Jamhub.

este modelo solo tiene 4 canales a diferencia del de Roland.


----------



## crimson

Hola iorek22, el inconveniente que encuentro es el cable que enlaza los equipos, no hay un cable blindado multipar que sea barato y si usás cable sin blindar tenés problemas de ruido.La unión de los equipos se haría con fichas de computadora (DB15, etc)  que son baratas, pero el cable no. Tendría que experimentar usando un par balanceado y muy baja impedancia.Por lo demás es simple: un bus de señal por cada mic y un mixer por cada músico, para que mezcle como se le venga en gana. Queda en carpeta, en cualquier momento me pongo a investigarlo.
Saludos C


----------



## iorek22

HOLA!!...
GRACIAS por la rapidez de la respuesta...
una consulta, a diferencia de lo que propone jrizzitano cablear los equipos de cada musico de manera consecutiva, el JAMHUB del que "hablo" lo tiene todo dentro de ese "aparatito". y al parecer solo se trata de un mixer personal. aun asi no termino de entender como podria realizarlo. Tengo en mente sumadores de señales y preamplificadores para microfono y linea tantos, como canales haya.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a sus consideracion de esta informacion en polaco mixer estereofonico de 4 entradas, con el tea2025 como amplificador de audifonos http://serwis.avt.pl/manuals/AVT490.pdf


----------



## osk_rin

Fogonazo dijo:


> De esta forma:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 40510
> 
> La otra forma NO controla ganancia, sino volumen.



 Si lo que deseo es conectar es un electret, esta correcta la modificación así? colocar un preset como lo había mencionado fogo en un post anterior ¿ o de que valor fijo podría ser la resistencia ? esa es mi duda.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

El valor de resistencia que te da mejor resultado sale de "Prueba y error".

Estimo que esta no debe ser mayor a 10 KΩ ni menor a 2,2KΩ.
O directamente colocas un preset de 10KΩ en serie con una fija de 2,2KΩ y vas comprobando el ajuste para mejor resultado.
Una vez obtenido, mides con multímetro el valor conseguido de resistencia y reemplazas, resistencia y preset por una única resistencia de valor lo mas cercano posible.


----------



## osk_rin

la resistencia de polarizacion para electret probare entre 5 y 10k, y para la resistencia de entrada ponre un potencionetro para ajustar la ganancia y posterirmente dejaruna resistencia fija, 

Gracias.
Edit:
Polarizé e electret con 6.8k para 12v y puse una resistencia de 15k para la ganacia suena bien no satura aunque hablen fuerte cerca del mic.
saludos y gracias


----------



## tupolev

Está en el horno.

Feliz año nuevo a TODOS.
Tupolev


----------



## zerosys

Hola Me gustaria hacer algo parecido o exacto al Rolls PM350b o PM351

Mi duda hasta el momento y dolor de cabeza es que se generara un retorno de la mezcla de "1 IN" y "2 IN" por la linea "3 OUT"

Talvez no se mucho en cuanto la electronica realcionada con sonido y sea absurdo el diseño pero se me ha ocurrido poner un diodo en "3 IN" despues del potenciometro de 500k y antes de la resistencia de 47k pero este distorsiona la señal de audio al punto de ser inservible...

yo se que muchos se van a reir de la idea pero la verdad es que me mata la desesperacion,
Veran, se acerca un evento y quiero probarlo con un instrumento durante este y si funciona como espero que lo haga, la administracion de la iglesia me aprobaria armar el resto....en total serian unos 15.


----------



## Fogonazo

zerosys dijo:


> Hola Me gustaria hacer algo parecido o exacto al Rolls PM350b o PM351. . . . .



Con diodos solo conseguirás una grosera "Distorsión" y NO sirven para realizar la mezcla.

¿ Por que no armas la placa de este tema ?

¿ Probaste tu diseño con potenciómetros ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 147052​
No veo la unión de las tierras de las fichas de entrada de audio


----------



## agamenondsl

Como andas, en 3in podes poner un distribuidor de audio como los que hay en el foro, una salida que vaya a 3 out y la otra a la plaquita que supongo es un pre. Saludos.


----------



## palurdo

agamenondsl dijo:


> Como andas, en 3in podes poner un distribuidor de audio como los que hay en el foro, una salida que vaya a 3 out y la otra a la plaquita que supongo es un pre. Saludos.



La plaquita es el famoso amplificador PAM8403 de 3W+3W clase D que casi lo regalan (5 placas 1€ en Aliexpress). 

Bueno pues aquí mi aporte para el amigo. En otro post creo que has dicho que te llevas mal con las garrapatas así que no quieres ICs y esas cositas, por otro lado veo que te llevas bien con los diodos, no? Pues usamos transistores que sólo usan una pata más que los diodos, vale? ¿que transistores? Prácticamente cualquier transistor NPN con una ganancia o HFE de al menos unos 200, por ejemplo, pero no sólo ellos, 2N2222A, 2N3904, BC547/8/9, 2SC945, S9014, S8050, etc. Aunque si puedes conseguir el 2N5088 mejor porque es para estas cosas, pero si no, coje cualquier aparato que tengas por casa, lo tiras al suelo que reviente, y de dentro si sacas algunos transistores, casi seguro te sirven.

Lo que sigue es algo experimental, es un concepto que se me ha pasado por la cabeza para hacer algo con un mínimo de funcionalidad y que se pueda hacer en cualquier parte del mundo. No lo he probado pero no veo motivo para que no funcione. Disculpad el esquema, porque el programa que he usado para el android de mi teléfono no es muy bueno pero al menos se ve algo:



El esquema es de un canal mono, para uno estereo hay que duplicar el circuito para que haya un mezclaor por canal derecho y otro por el izquierdo. Los cálculos de las resistencias son como siguen: 

Supongamos un voltaje de 10V de alimentación Vcc. Supongamos que en la salida en R4 queremos 5V. También queremos una impedancia de entrada de unos 50Kohm, y que lo que entra sea lo que sale, es decir ganancia 1. Por la ganancia 1 sabemos que R4 tiene que ser igual a R1. Invocando a DEM tenemos que la base de cada transistor va a ver unas 10 veces más impedancia que el puente resistivo de polarización formado por R2 y R3, por lo que sería alrededor de 50*10=500k, así que como mas o menos la HFE de cada transistor es de 200, pues la R1 será de 500/200=2,5k y R4 también. Para simplificar escogemos R1=R4 de 2.2kOhm. Además, 2.2kOhm es la impedancia de salida del mezclador, bastante soportable por las entradas del PAM8403.

Ahora, en R4 queremos 5V en reposo (lo que es el punto Q), Kirchhoff nos ha dicho que en la resistencia aparece la suma de las tres corrientes de los tres colectores (sumar=mezclar), así que para el reposo es interesante que cada transistor contribuya con un tercera parte, así que en R1 va a caer 5V/3=1.67V. En la base tenemos 0.7V más, es decir 1.67+0.7V=2.37V. Ahora tenemos que el paralelo de R2//R3 son 50kOhm de impedancia de entrada, y el divisor d tensión con entrada 10V, a la salida saca 2.37V. Resolviendo el sistema de ecuaciones tenemos que R3=50*10/(10-2.37)=65.5kOhm elegimos el valor comercial de 68kOhm, y R2=R3*(10-2.37)/2.37=218kOhm por lo que cogemos el valor de 220kOhm.

Invocamos a DEM para acelerar los cálculos de los condensadores y nos dice que pongamos todo de 1uF, y si a la salida se escucha algo agudo, el C de salida pongamos 10uF.

Pero lo que importa, ¿Va a haber cruce entre canales?, Pues no debería en absoluto, ¿por que?, porque cada colector es un diodo polarizado en inversa, es decir, no conduce hacia la base, y un diodo e inversa tiene una resistencia de cientos de millones de Ohm, casi infinita, por lo que no debe haber cruce entre canales.

Ahora solo falta que lo pruebes. Algo más sencillo con un mínimo de calidad no creo que encuentres.


----------



## zerosys

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con diodos solo conseguirás una grosera "Distorsión" y NO sirven para realizar la mezcla.
> 
> ¿ Por que no armas la placa de este tema ?
> 
> ¿ Probaste tu diseño con potenciómetros ?
> 
> No veo la unión de las tierras de las fichas de entrada de audio



Buenas, Gracias por su respuesta, en primer lugar tiene razon con los Diodos ya lo he probado y es un desastre.

ahora, no armo la placa del tema por que no veo como colocar la salida que necesito para el microfono

No he probado el diseño con los potenciometros por que en teoria los potenciometros en un sentido al estar mas abiertos reducen la resistencia pero en sentido inverso al estar mas abiertos aumentan la resistencia por lo cual TEORICAMENTE siempre habria la posibilidad de un retorno,
Y en tercero me disculpo por el tremendo error de no dibujar los tierras en los potenciomentros pero la idea es que alli vallan los tierra


----------



## Fogonazo

zerosys dijo:


> . . . .ahora, no armo la placa del tema por que no veo *como colocar la salida que necesito para el microfono*. . .



¿ Como *"Salida para micrófono"* ?, ¿ No será *"Salida para auriculares"* ?


----------



## zerosys

hola palurdo, me gusta la idea que me daslo probare, por otro lado que tan complicado podria ser el usar un ic en lugar de transistores y con un operacional como seria y que ic necesitaria?


----------



## zerosys

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como *"Salida para micrófono"* ?, ¿ No será *"Salida para auriculares"* ?



Pues es que la idea es que el circuito tenga 2 salidas, una que contenga toda la mezcla que seria para auriculares, y otra que seria una salida THRU (como en el ROLLS PM351)que me entregaria la misma señal que entre por la entrada de microfono.
El inconveniente es que que la toda la mezcla se regrese por ese THRU, eso es lo que quiero evitar, por cuestion ovia, eso me generaria un serio problema en el mixer principal (consola o mesa de mezcla, no se como le llaman ustedes)

Pero creo que puedo ser mas claro y debi serlo desde un principio

Soy miembro de una iglesia, musico, mi conocimiento de la electronica ha sido empirico y surgio hace unos 5 años a partir de que cada vez que un aparato se dañaba salia demasiado caro repararlo y jamas quedaba bien, 

Siempre sentimos que los tecnicos cercanos no hacian un buen trabajo entonces decidi aprender pero por mi trabajo y mi familia y la iglesia no tenia tiempo de estudiar en un centro, 

Por lo que en cada momento libre me dedique a aprender por medio de foros y videos, (principalmente este foro que ha sido mi mayor ayuda) y me comenze a dar cuenta del mal trabajo que hacian los tecnicos con el equipo que les llevabamos a tal punto de que algunas reparaciones eran peligrosas,

y asi llegue hasta aca,

ahora ¿por que abro este tema?

Resulta que tenemos un problema de acustica en la iglesia, tenemos muchos monitores y un espacio muy reducido, lo cual nos genera un eco que no permite entregar un sonido claro a los hermanos que estan en la iglesia por que suena mas fuerte el sonido del monitoreo abajo que lo que nosotros escuchamos arriba, 

Durante un ensayo probe apagar los amplificadores que alimentan los monitores y me di cuenta de la exelente calidad de sonido que se produce abajo, (aclaro que tenemos 4 columnas peavey sp4 distribuidas de 2 en dos osea 2 sp4 enfrente junto con 2 bajos peavey y 2 sp4 a mitad de la iglesia todas apuntando hacia atraz) 

Tengo que agregar que tambien soy sonidista y lo digo con verguenza por que tambien es empirico por lo que de sonidista solo tengo el nombre.

Entonces escuche hablar de los famosos inear, y no les preste antencion por que era algo que estaba fuera de nuestro alcance, en cuestion de entenderlo y economicamente.
(tambien tengo que aclarar que vivimos en una zona donde solo hay 2 empresas fuentes de trabajo de las cuales una esta apunto de cerrar y ha ido reduciendo personal y bajando salarios por lo que el presupuesto para proyectos y mejoras en la iglesia ha bajado drasticamente)

Pero hace un mes se me ocurrio esta idea, y googleando encontre el Rolls pm351 que hace exactamente lo que yo necesito, el problema es que cuesta unos 2000 lps (moneda nacional en Honduras) cada uno y somos aproximadamente 15, 8 microfonos de cantoras, 2 pianos , 1 guitarra, 1 bajo, 1 mic de trompetas, 1 bateria acustica y un director lo cual nos produciria un costo de 30,000 lps mas o menos que en este momento no tenemos que son mas o menos unos 1300 o 1400 USD.

ENTONCES, por eso pense en armar uno prototipo por mi mismo, que hasta el momento no rebasa los 15.3 USD por cada uno (TREMENDA DIFERENCIA ¿NO?) 

Bien, yo se que hasta el momento todos los datos que he proporcionado no incumben al tema pero talvez entiendan por que estoy pideiendoles ayuda.

AHORA VOLVIENDO AL TEMA.  

la primera parte del circuito seria el ingreso de la señal ya sea de microfonos o de instrumentos al dispositivo mezclador de monitoreo personal que estoy tratando de hacer con su ayuda, de ahora en delante llamado ""DMP"" por una entrada que llamaremos "3 IN" en la imagen (todas las referencias iran de acuerdo a la imagen), y esta misma señal debe salir del DMP por la salida que llamamos "3 OUT" hacia la consola principal o mezcladora principal que es una BEHRINGER EURODESK SX2442FX pero esta señal dbe ir limpia tal y como entro, sin niguna señal añadida o mezclada.

luego "meter" 2 lineas que vienen de la consola principal o mezcladora principal BEHRINGER  SX2442FX serian las salidas aux1 y aux2 que llevarian una mezcla de monitoreo estandar para nuestro DMP, mas o menos asi, 
aux1 llevaria por decir algo, cantoras y director en una mezcla estandar en la que sobresalga un poco mas el director, que ingresaria por la entrada "1 IN" del DMP
y aux 2 llevaria los instrumentos tambien con volumenes estandar de modo que todo se escuche claro, que ingresaria por la entrada "2 IN" del DMP

por ultimo las 3 señales (2 provenientes de la consola y 1 proveniente del instrumento o microfono) deberian sumarse en una sola para que puedan ser amplificadas por el pam8403 que la verdad esta de mas por que con 3w por canal se revientan los timpanos de cualquiera..pero como dije antes y como agrego nuestro amigo "palurdo" practicamente los regalan en aliexpress, lo hago por que es lo mas barato que encontre y lo probe y me gusto la nitidez, me parecia suficiente, aunque en este dispositivo al parecer no se pueden puentear los negativos de las salidas por lo cual trabajariamos en una sola salida...

CABE aclarar que no importa si la señal es mono o estereo, basta con que sea mono, aparte del hecho que siempre es mas economico MONO.

aahhhh y una cosa mas si hay alguna sugerencia con IC´s no hay problema mas de alguno deberia poder encontrar en esta zona y una cosa mas si el tda2822 funciona para preamp y me evite tener retorno hacia "3 OUT" mejor aun por que esos rebotan aca...


----------



## zerosys

serviria usar como preamprificador esto?????

es.aliexpress.com/store/product/LM386-electret-microphones-amplifier-board-The-microphone-amplifier/1702099_32630354902.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.1.OLKCZQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10037_10055_10049_10059_10033_10058_10032_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_10062_10063_412,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4eeba6e2-f39d-471c-9ecc-5cf1f1da391d

o este

es.aliexpress.com/store/product/LM386-Audio-Amplifier-Module-200-Times-5V-12V-Input-10K-Adjustable-Resistance-Free-Shipping-Dropshipping/1185416_1751555064.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.20.6RRoRb&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10037_10055_10049_10059_10033_10058_10032_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=0efbcdbe-25e5-4bdc-84b8-803cf1385600


----------



## palurdo

El LM386 y el TDA2822 son amplificadores finales para alimentar pequeños altavoces o auriculares. Si los usas como preamp, el problema principal que tienen es que al ser clase B presentan distorsión de cruce, una distorsión que en etapa final no importa demasiado pero es una distorsión que se hace bastante notable al usar el amplificador con señales pequeñas y por eso no es apropiado para etapas intermedias de audio. Lo mismo con el LM358 y LM324. Tanto para preamp como para mixer, usa como mejor relación calidad/precio, uno basado en el NE5532, y como segunda opción, el TL072. A partir e ahí hay ICs mucho más HIFI pero no creo que necesites tanto, igual con el mixer a transistores te puede servir siempre que la alimentación sea limpia sin rizado (fácil usando un regulador LM7810  y un transformador de 15V por ejemplo).


----------



## zerosys

puedo usar una fuente regulada para el circuito



hermanos, sierve este
es.aliexpress.com/store/product/NE5532-OP-AMP-Preamplifier-Signal-Amplification-Board-F-Bluetooth-Pre-amp-12V-24-free-shipping/1443233_32546576680.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.41.W1jbkV&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10037_10055_10049_10059_10033_10058_10032_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_10062_10063_412_10064,searchweb201603_2&btsid=8ed8cad9-4a12-4ca3-8ead-9dca812e31e9

me aseguraria que la señal que entre por este preamp no tendria posibilidad de retorno?


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Hola a todos los foristas. Tengo una consulta referida a los condensadores de 1µF conectados entre los potenciómetros y las resistencias de 47KΩ:

Cuando fuí a comprar los componentes pedí "condensadores de 1µF no polares, pero que no fueran para 10 millones de volts", ya que estoy acostumbrado a que me encajen los de poliéster para 400V, que son enormes y muy caros para un simple desacople de señal.

La señorita que me vendió los componentes me dijo: "tengo estos de tantalio, que son buenísimos, son para 35V". Como los vi chiquitos me parecieron coherentes y me llevé ocho de ellos. Adjunto foto de lo que me dieron:


Ahora que me siento tranquilo en casa a preparar el PCB observo bien el componente noto que hay una pata más larga que otra, singo clásico de polarización. Noto también un símbolo "+", así que reviso en wikipedia y me entero de que efectivamente son polarizados. 

La pregunta del millón: ¿No me sirven para éste propósito y la mina me ha vendido cualquiera, o ella está en lo cierto y funcionan? Aunque creo saber la respuesta consulto... Es la primera vez que tengo éste tipo de componentes y no los conozco.


----------



## pandacba

Los de tantalio son polarizados, cuando los pides pedilos electrolíticos NP(no polarizados)


----------



## Juan Tamarit

No entiendo la respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> No entiendo la respuesta.



LA imagen corresponde a un capacitor de tantalio que *ES* polarizado


----------



## Lolo71

Lo que trata de decir el compañero Pandaba es que no sirven y que necesitas electrolíticos no polarizados, ejemplo de ellos son los que ponen en crossovers pasivos y también se pueden improvisar uniéndolos en serie.


----------



## pandacba

En las fotos ejemplos de capacitores comerciales no polarizados o bipolares, pueden venir marcados con la sigla NP, en todo los casos no hay nada que indique polaridad, como detalle loa acciales tienen una gomita en cada extremo, en el esquema como hacer un no polarizado a partir de dos polarizados, uniendolos por la parte negativa, y teniendo en cuenta que el valor se ra la mitad, es decir que con dos de 10µF obtendremos uno de 5µF no polarizado


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Hola a todos los foristas. Tengo una consulta referida a los condensadores de 1µF conectados entre los potenciómetros y las resistencias de 47KΩ: . . . .


Como el valor es bajo, puedes intentar conseguir capacitores de poliester de baja tensión que te darán un mejor resultado que los NP 





Se consiguen de hasta 3,3uF


----------



## pandacba

También estan estos


----------



## elwebeador

Cual es el criterio para elegir la ganancia de los pre para los mics? aqui escojen 100k/1k osea 100 en otros diseños veo 250k/10k y asi muchos otros que inconvenientes llevaria poner 100M/1M por ejemplo? la salida de esos pre deberia ser suceptible para oir en un auricular o es demasiado?


----------



## Fogonazo

elwebeador dijo:


> Cual es el criterio para elegir la ganancia de los pre para los mics? aqui escojen 100k/1k osea 100 en otros diseños veo 250k/10k y asi muchos otros que inconvenientes llevaria poner 100M/1M por ejemplo? la salida de esos pre deberia ser suceptible para oir en un auricular o es demasiado?



100MΩ / 1MΩ es lo mismo, en ganancia, que 100KΩ / 1KΩ, además, ¿ Donde piensas conseguir resistencias de 100MΩ ? 

Y tratar de excitar unos auriculares desde un amplificador operacional es una muy mala idea, sin importar la ganancia.


----------



## elwebeador

Fogonazo dijo:


> 100MΩ / 1MΩ es lo mismo, en ganancia, que 100KΩ / 1KΩ, además, ¿ Donde piensas conseguir resistencias de 100MΩ ?
> 
> Y tratar de excitar unos auriculares desde un amplificador operacional es una muy mala idea, sin importar la ganancia.


Bueno por eso mismo la pregunta entre usar 100k/1k o 100M/1M ¿diferencia? no me queda claro porque seria incorrecto lo del audifono ya que la señal al salir del pre simplemente se mezcla con otras y esta deberia poder ya ser enviada a una etapa de potencia o quizas a unos audifonos

Otra duda, tengo entendido que los condensadores son para dejar pasar la ac(señal) y no la dc(alimentacion que se quiera filtrar) a la entrada del micro solamente esta entrando la señal del micro(que se supone es ac) ¿porque es necesario el condensador entonces? (es que cuando no uso ese condensador siento que suena mejor) de hecho cuando quito los condensadores de acople suena mejor sobre todo con las entradas de linea


----------



## santiago61

Hola gente...consulta con respecto al mixer aportado por Tupolev...en mi ciudad no logro conseguir los potenciometros deslizables utilizados en el proyecto...podre sustituirlo por potenciometros rotativos comunes? es decir cablearía los potenciometros a la PCB, con cables mallados, se produciran demasiado ruido de esa manera? .Se que el diseño del PCB es vital en este tipo de circuitos mezcladores por el tema del ruido, pero se me hes imposible conseguir los potes deslizables, desde ya gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola gente...consulta con respecto al mixer aportado por Tupolev...en mi ciudad no logro conseguir los potenciometros deslizables utilizados en el proyecto...podre sustituirlo por potenciometros rotativos comunes? es decir cablearía los potenciometros a la PCB, con cables mallados, se produciran demasiado ruido de esa manera? .Se que el diseño del PCB es vital en este tipo de circuitos mezcladores por el tema del ruido, pero se me hes imposible conseguir los potes deslizables, desde ya gracias.


Yo creo que *NO *tendrás problemas.
Debes soldar un cable a GND en las carcasas de los pluviómetros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Debes soldar un cable a GND en las carcasas de los *pluviómetros*


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


>



Lease "Potenciómetros"

Corrector ortográfico Hijo e´ cuca


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si tienes dificultad en soldar en la carcasa de los pluviometros, cámbialo por sismógrafos y suelda en su caparazón.........cuando no se muevan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sino tres simples cables retorcidos deberían funcionar !

Eso si , no te olvides de poner a tierra los cuerpos de los pluviómetros


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lease "Potenciómetros"
> 
> Corrector ortográfico Hijo e´ cuca



Fogo, se escribe *[Evitemos El Derrape Desmedido]*. A ver si aprendemos a escrbir en cristiano.


----------



## Fogonazo

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Fogo, se escribe *[Evitemos El Derrape Desmedido]*. A ver si aprendemos a escrbir en cristiano.


Siempre es posible dar a entender una idea sin ser grosero/vulgar


----------



## elwebeador

Hola una consulta estaba haciendo las modificaciones para usarlo solo con 2 micros y la salida mezclarla con una salida de celular o laptop pero ademas deseo agregarle un control de tonos pero al ser solo para la voz mi duda es si puedo ponerle un solo control, yo tengo esta mezcladora chiquita de karaoke que tiene una sola perilla "tone" asignada a los mics y eso le adorna muy bien la voz me parece que le da un poquito de medios y bastante agudos

quizas en el diseño de control de tonos que quiero hacer darle un valor fijo al grave y dejar solo la perilla de agudos no lo se muy bien.

Adjunto como quiero hacer la mezcladora, estaba pensando en un control de tonos como el que proponen aca pero haciendo la modificacion(adjunto imagen tambien) que opinan

¿ah y como me ira si reemplazo el tl072 por el lm358 en version smd? es que de esas tengo como 500 que me llegaron de aliexpress


----------



## elwebeador

Hola estoy probando con un microfono dinamico con cable la etapa de preamplificacion y no me funciona, cuando desconecto la fuente funciona por una fraccion de segundo, pero si lo pruebo con un microfono inalambrico batblack si me funciona todo normal que podria pasar?


----------



## Fogonazo

elwebeador dijo:


> Hola estoy probando con un microfono dinamico con cable la etapa de preamplificacion y no me funciona, cuando desconecto la fuente funciona por una fraccion de segundo, pero si lo pruebo con un microfono inalambrico batblack si me funciona todo normal que podria pasar?


¿ Cual circuito no te funciona ?
Lo que describes es un error de polarización


----------



## elwebeador

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual circuito no te funciona ?
> Lo que describes es un error de polarización


Hola el problema como comentaron otros compañeros era el condensador de entrada del pre, no se si es algo que se debe correjir en el diagrama para que otros usuarios no tengan en mismo problema ya que si no esta invertida no funciona con microfonos dinamicos, mas bien estoy teniendo problemas de ruido en la etapa final si vez mis diagrama en la etapa final la que dice "etapa efecto voz pt2399" a la salida de esta etapa obtengo muy buenos resultados sonido limpio pero cuando quiero mezclarla con un modulo bluetooth usando este diagrama obtengo zumbido probe con este otro y solo sale la musica del bth


----------



## Fogonazo

elwebeador dijo:


> *Hola el problema como comentaron otros compañeros era el condensador de entrada del pre*, no se si es algo que se debe correjir en el diagrama para que otros usuarios no tengan en mismo problema ya que si no esta invertida no funciona con microfonos dinamicos, mas bien estoy teniendo problemas de ruido en la etapa final si vez mis diagrama en la etapa final la que dice "etapa efecto voz pt2399" a la salida de esta etapa obtengo muy buenos resultados sonido limpio pero cuando quiero mezclarla con un modulo bluetooth usando este diagrama obtengo zumbido probe con este otro y solo sale la musica del bth


¿ Donde comentaron eso ?


----------



## elwebeador

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde comentaron eso ?





Pelelalo dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de montar el mixer y las entradas de MICRO no funcionaban para nada. Leí la recomendación de TUPOLEV a un usuario acerca de cambiar la polaridad condensador de entrada de 10uF (esto es, hacer que la señal procedente del microfono entrara por el negativo y no por el positivo del condensador) y funciona (se me filtra ruido pero funciona).
> 
> Mi pregunta es:
> 
> - ¿Hay acaso 2 tipos de MICROS DINAMICOS, unos que funcionan sólo cuando el negativo de condensador de 10uF es el que se conecta a su entrada? Lo digo porque el diagrama deja muy claro que los condensadores son polarizados.
> 
> - ¿Es perjudicial para los otros tipos de MICROS esta configuración?
> 
> - ¿Es más ruidosa?
> 
> RESUMEN: NO entiendo que pasaba ni el por qué de su resolución.





matijuarez dijo:


> Crimson muchisimas gracias, ahora mismo vuelvo a reconectar todo y pruebo a ver si anda.
> 
> Cuando conecto el microfono a las entradas de linea suena muy feo, el microfono es un lexen y es VHF por lo que supuse que la salida ya estaba amplificada yse debia conectar a la entrada de linea.
> 
> En 5 minutos comento que tal andubo
> 
> 5 minutos después..
> 
> No hay respuesta alguna, será que tengo que invertir la polaridad de el capacitor de entrada de la entrada de microfono como se trató arriba?
> 
> 10 minutos después..
> 
> Invertí el capacitor de entrada y empezo a andar la entrada de microfono, pero tal como dice pelelalo es muy ruidosa..se podra agregar algun filtro o algo para que deje de meter tanto ruido?
> 
> Otra cosa, la entrada de microfono suena igual tanto si le conecto la salida de baja como la de alta impedancia del microfono..





pablovera2008 dijo:


> Hola amigos. Esta vez no escribo para romper las bolas y preguntar tonterias, sino para comentarles que arme este mixer y anduvo perfecto. Primero me habia equivocado en cablear los potes, y despues como no funcionaban las entradas de mic, re-lei todo el post y vi que tupolev habia comentado que las entradas de mic tenian capacitores de 10uF, y que habia que probar invirtiendolos. En efecto, probe y anduvo. Por eso y por la ayuda que me dieron, les queria agradecer mucho, a tupolev por publicar el circuito, a la gente que me ayudo y tambien a la gente que posteo sus dudas y preguntas, pues tambien ellos aportaron a que pudiesemos hacer andar el mixer.
> 
> EDITO: POR ESO ES BUENO LEER TODO EL POST ANTES DE PREGUNTAR COSAS QUE YA SE HAYAN PREGUNTADO ANTES!
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> Pablo


----------

